# Yet Another Massive **** Up By Uber Operations Managers! ... Unbelieveable!



## Uber Jax

Ok, so now my account is not activated as of 10 min ago. This one really takes the cake.  

When I originally signed up, I sent in pictures of my car and explained it is a one owner in showroom condition.
I also stated it was a 2002 SLS Cadillac. My insurance renewal is due next week so I went ahead and paid it up for the next 6 months. I just sent in the renewal card. Now when I signed up there was no choice on the list of cars from the drop down list . Uber mangager (to remain unnamed ) approved it and it came back as a 2009 DTS Cadillac. Unbeknownst to me I thought it was done that way just because there was no other option.

Now, I get an e-mail back stating this ... Here is that e-mail with my responses....

_______________________________________________________________________
*Z G* (Uber)

*Dec 26 08:57 *

Hi DJ,

This is Z, Operations Manager with Uber Jacksonville here. This insurance document you provided is for a 2002 Cadillac Seville while the vehicle listed on your account is a Cadillac DTS 2009. Can you please provide updated vehicle insurance for this vehicle and we can update your account. Thanks!

_______________________________________________________________________

Z,

It's been like that from the very beginning. You can go back and check the record.
I believe they did it that way cuz my car was not on the list of cars to choose from!
This is the way it has been from day one. Nothing has changed!

Check with T, (Operations Manager)I'm sure he can fill ya in on it, I'm sure!

Regards,
DJ
_______________________________________________________________________

Z,

Why is my Driver account not activated now? 
Please re-activate it! There is no reason for this!

Regards,
DJ


----------



## Uber Jax

Just sent this as well ...

Z,


This is on Uber Management! I have nothing to do with this.

I sent in pictures of my car and explained it was a 2002 in the very beginning of the hiring process.

If it was approved and accepted then why is is not now? I have around 400 trips with a 5* client rating!

I had no way of knowing why it was done that way other than my car was not on list of cars from the drop down menu.

I just thought Uber did this because of that. Again, go to the very beginning and check the record and you will see what I'm saying here!


I am completely innocent and should not have my account in the NOT Activated status!


Please get this rectified ASAP!


Thank You & Regards,

DJ


----------



## Uber Jax

So my questions are now listed below from this debacle! ...

Why is there so much incompetence running rampant even with the Uber Operations Managers?
Why are they so eager to approve so many drivers so fast? 
This is a case of short cuts and manipulation on their behalf just to get another driver on the road?
Now will I be reactivated or not?

I believe they will have to answer to this with some sort of explanation from their own **** up!


----------



## LAuberX

Your car is too old to uber, 2005 or newer, or a rolling 10 years has always been the requirement.

Try sidecar?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Your story makes no sense, Uber Jax.


----------



## getemtheresafely

I think the bottom line is .....no matter what happened, the 2002 year vehicle is not acceptable.....I hope the best for you, good luck getting "re-onboarded"......you would think your impeccable record should play a factor!


----------



## DjTim

WOW this sucks. Uber created the situation, and then they deactivate you. I can only really laugh because of how trivial of a fix this is.

I wish I knew the answer on their operations managers. A year ago Uber was only 1/4 of what they are now. The Ops manager you e-mailed a year ago may not even be there or moved around.

I hope you get this all fixed.


----------



## Uber Jax

Well here is the rest of the story on their ineptness!!!
These are my e-mails during my hiring .. now you tell me who's the ***** up here!  

I just sent this all in an e-mail now! I had to go back and dig them up!

______________________________________________________________________

me
To
Uber Partner Support

*Today at 1:15 PM*
Z,
So why was I approved to begin with then when it was understood that it was a 2002?
Who's responsible for that blunder at Uber?
It was clearly seen on all my paperwork and insurance card in the beginning what I drove?
I also has sent in pictures of it as well. I mean even the motor vehicle report was done on it!
You all knew what kind of car I had and drove from the very beginning in day 1.
Why was it good enough for that last 4 months to allow me to drive but not now?
My car is in excellent condition and is safe and sound!
Here is copies of of my E-mails back in July before I was even approved at this point!
This should show you how it happened. Now you tell me how any of this on me?
Regards,
DJ
________________________________________________________________________________________
me
To
[email protected]

*Jul 31*
Hello Uber Support,








This is DJ. I sent an e-mail yesterday to support about the info that was incomplete. I had correspondence with J. He said he would forward it on. Here is a copy of that correspondence and reply. However, I still went ahead and attached the documents in my Driver login with Uber. I received a copy of my background check about an hour ago as well. *Also my car is a 1 owner 2002 SLS Cadillac in excellent condition as you can see*.
I see that my status says rejected. Is that because of the documentation or is there some other reason? Please feel free to call me if need be and let me know.
I look forward to your response on anything else that I may need to do to complete the process.

Have a Great Day,
Regards,
DJ
___________________________________________________________________________________
*T* (Uber)
*Aug 01 09:58
*
Hey DJ,
I'm sorry for any confusion. Thanks so much for clearing it up. I have resubmitted your background application, so once the federal background check has passed we can move forward (the previous one was a *state/motor vehicle check*). You will be hearing from us soon!

Best,
*T*
Uber Operations Manager
___________________________________________________________________________________
*S* (Uber)
*Aug 01 12:56 
*
Hello DJ,

*I have reviewed your documents and they have been approved/loaded to your account. *

Thank you,
S
___________________________________________________________________________________

[email protected]
To
me

*Aug 1
Congratulations! You are ready to be shipped a phone!*

The last step is to verify your shipping address for your uberX iPhone shipment. Please request an uberX phone by filling in your shipping information HERE:

http://t.uber.com/jaxphones

We look forward to seeing you on the road soon.

Thanks,
Uber Jacksonville








___________________________________________________________________________________
*T* (Uber)
*Aug 04 07:36 *
Hey DJ,
I appreciate this email. We are just as pumped as you to grow Uber in Jacksonville to the point that it is everyone's first choice for safe transportation. Remember to pass out your promo # to anyone who has never used Uber before. They will get $20 off their ride, you will get $5 kickback, and Uber will likely see a repeat customer! Your promo code is: ei3s6
In addition, *I resent the confirmation email that your documents are uploaded and everything is a go*. All you have to do is order the iPhone (assuming you haven't done it) and you are free to get on the road. Follow the directions in the email that was sent to you if you haven't already. Looking forward to working with you, Don, we have a lot of work to do but we can't wait!
Best,
*T*
Uber Operations Manager


----------



## LAuberX

Uber made a mistake back in August, something they will never admit to.

Now they "fixed" it...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

LAuberX said:


> Uber made a mistake back in August, something they will never admit to.
> 
> Now they "fixed" it...


Bingo. You basically got lucky, and now your luck has run out.


----------



## DjTim

UberJax - I really don't know how they are going to come down on the year of your vehicle - I hope that they would give you some sort of grace period if anything to let you drive again. Hell I would buy your caddy if they don't want it LOL! I need to replace my 1999 Jeep.

I could understand if this was a situation where the vehicle was unsafe like not enough seat belts or the vehicle was in a wreck, but this is a case where they allowed you to drive and then revoke that.


----------



## Uber Jax

Well, judge for yourself about my car, I think you get the idea here! 
By the way they have these pics as well ...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

It's a grandpa car, man.


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> Well, judge for yourself about my car, I think you get the idea here!
> By the way they have these pics as well ... (removed pic to keep reply short)


DUDE - I bet that thing floats on the road. I rented a DTS in AZ back in 05 or 06, and it was such a smooth ride. I've always wanted to get a CTS, just never really "Needed" it. The reason I picked up my Fusion was due to all the rental cars I drove. The Fusion was the only one I really liked, had enough for 2 kids in the back and was 50% less then a Taurus.

It would be a shame if they didn't at least give you 2 months to do something.


----------



## Uber Jax

Well here is their answer ...   

What a bunch of **** UPS! 

*Z*(Uber)

*Dec 26 09:47 *

DJ,

Due to insurance regulations, we can only cover vehicles dating 10 years back. Meaning for vehicles to be approved by Uber, they must be year 2005 or newer. You have listed your vehicle as 2009 Cadillac DTS while it is actually a 2002 Cadillac Seville which does not meet the minimum year requirement. Please note that no exceptions are made in this case. To partner with Uber, all vehicles must be 2005 or newer vehicle year.

______________________________________________________________

me
To
Uber Partner Support

Today at 1:53 PM
Z,
Then how is it that Uber's insurance is and will cover me from the accident that I had while driving on the clock?
I was rear ended. They just sent me a letter opening the claim up*. I believe I may have to make the claim now! *for my medical! So your argument holds no validity about my 2002 being covered under Uber's Ins. Please check my record of it!
Your, losing the Best Driver Uber has due to Management Ineptness! And now i have to pay the price and left hanging! Thanks for all this!!

Regards,
DJ
____________________________________________________________

me
To
Uber Partner Support

*Today at 1:18 PM*

Z,

That's why I have insurance! Mine takes care of it as well! Otherwise what's the purpose of my insurance?


----------



## Uber Jax

My question then is why and/or how was I approved to begin with if these are your rules?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber Jax said:


> My question then is why and/or how was I approved to begin with if these are your rules?


Because they ****ed up, something that is par for the course with Uber.

So what are you gonna do now, Uber Jax?


----------



## Uber Jax

I have prepared for this day .. Just not today tho! I'll be fine!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite




----------



## gb21

Wow!! Sorry to hear that U Jax. My thought is that maybe when you first signed up, it was during a period of time when they truly needed drivers and were bending on certain things just to get people on the road. Not your fault. Now, with a lot of bad press, a ton of drivers now, and maybe even being watched closer by your local lawmakers, they are going back on there word. That's unfortunate.


----------



## LAuberX

that car just screams Florida or maybe Palm Springs

I like how they said "you listed it as a 2009"... so uber never made a mistake!


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> My question then is why and/or how was I approved to begin with if these are your rules?


This really sucks. I don't even think you could get a car setup before NYE. I really feel bummed out about this, because I know better drivers out there & on this forum.

I would love to see any of the replies related to the "rear ended". If you think about it, they did rear end you


----------



## Uber Jax

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Because they ****ed up, something that is par for the course with Uber.
> 
> So what are you gonna do now, Uber Jax?





gb21 said:


> Wow!! Sorry to hear that U Jax. My thought is that maybe when you first signed up, it was during a period of time when they truly needed drivers and were bending on certain things just to get people on the road. Not your fault. Now, with a lot of bad press, a ton of drivers now, and maybe even being watched closer by your local lawmakers, they are going back on there word. That's unfortunate.


Yup Maybe so ... I originally thought it was because there just wasn't a name of my car on the list so they just took the oldest on the list. I mean how did or would I know? I just have to accept that they are playing coy and stupid for not knowing what part they took in all this! But, yet they leave me hanging and I'm the one who has to pay for their mistakes and ineptness.
There should be some kind of middle ground or work around after 400 trips and a perfect rating!

So who's really losing out here? We both are! I have to be honest, I love what I do, but I don't love who I do it for.
This is the MOST ****ed up company I have ever experienced or worked for! Nobody knows what the hell they are doing!
Uber needs some very serious training programs to be put in place. There needs to be some sort of process where there clearly is NONE!!


----------



## Uber Jax

DjTim said:


> This really sucks. I don't even think you could get a car setup before NYE. I really feel bummed out about this, because I know better drivers out there & on this forum.
> 
> I would love to see any of the replies related to the "rear ended". If you think about it, they did rear end you


Yeah, and I was never even taken to dinner first! I mean I wasn't even left with a smile on my face!


----------



## Courageous

gb21 said:


> Wow!! Sorry to hear that U Jax. My thought is that maybe when you first signed up, it was during a period of time when they truly needed drivers and were bending on certain things just to get people on the road. Not your fault. Now, with a lot of bad press, a ton of drivers now, and maybe even being watched closer by your local lawmakers, they are going back on there word. That's unfortunate.


Terrible thing Jax. And a terrible time of year for it to happen


----------



## Jeeves

Obviously Uber makes the rules, when they need drivers they make concessions, when they don't they hide behind their computers.

The insurance issue is understandable. Their previous actions of allowing you are not. Consistency is nonexistent from them. I'm surprised they haven't bombarded you with 20% apr car loan offers in response.

This sucks. Even those who try to smile through the experience of driving for Uber are at some point dragged too far through the mud. Will you try to get a new car, or retire?


----------



## Uber Jax

Jeeves said:


> Obviously Uber makes the rules, when they need drivers they make concessions, when they don't they hide behind their computers.
> 
> The insurance issue is understandable. Their previous actions of allowing you are not. Consistency is nonexistent from them. I'm surprised they haven't bombarded you with 20% apr car loan offers in response.
> 
> This sucks. Even those who try to smile through the experience of driving for Uber are at some point dragged too far through the mud. Will you try to get a new car, or retire?


Well stated Jeeves ... I'm not sure what I'm gunna do just yet ... I'm still digesting their stupidity!


----------



## driveLA

That sucks. Ya they probably messed up when you were onboarded and it'scaught up. 

But that car does look kinda dated. 

Still looks in great condition though. I don't think you'd have any issue trading up to at least something within the year range that's acceptable.


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> Yeah, and I was never even taken to dinner first! I mean I wasn't even left with a smile on my face!


If it was like a lobster dinner, then maybe I would take a reach around - MAYBE. That lobster is just so dang tasty


----------



## Uber Jax

LAuberX said:


> that car just screams Florida or maybe Palm Springs
> 
> I like how they said "you listed it as a 2009"... so uber never made a mistake!


YES they did... They Approved it!... It's just the same ol' Uber Spin! 

Of course me not knowingly knowing that there was even an issue.


----------



## Uber Jax

DjTim said:


> If it was like a lobster dinner, then maybe I would take a reach around - MAYBE. That lobster is just so dang tasty


I prefer Crab Legs personally!


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> I prefer Crab Legs personally!


Ya, but that just screams cheap date. Legs you can get "All you can eat" for like $20 bucks. Time and effort is put into getting one of those tasty suckers on a plate.

Okay, maybe Surf and Turf then? LOL. Glad you can at least laugh about this a bit.


----------



## wisuber

Time to trade it in if you want to Uber on.


----------



## Jeeves

wisuber said:


> Time to trade it in if you want to Uber on.


You could improve your gas mileage. Id be interested to see some of the POS cars that are 2005 or newer that make it onto the platform.


----------



## Uber Jax

DjTim said:


> Ya, but that just screams cheap date. Legs you can get "All you can eat" for like $20 bucks. Time and effort is put into getting one of those tasty suckers on a plate.
> 
> Okay, maybe Surf and Turf then? LOL. Glad you can at least laugh about this a bit.


I have to laugh at this ... I have come to expect this from management. They have been doing this sort of thing from the beginning on several different issues!

I believe everyone can see just how they are to blame for this **** Up! I have stated this very clearly! 

In situations like this, it's good to have a board where we can come and share such ineptness for everyone else to see!


----------



## grUBBER

Uber Jax said:


> I have to laugh at this ... I have come to expect this from management. They have been doing this sort of thing from the beginning on several different issues!
> 
> I believe everyone can see just how they are to blame for this **** Up! I have stated this very clearly!
> 
> In situations like this, it's good to have a board where we can come and share such ineptness for everyone else to see!


Convrats on your new prius


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> I have to laugh at this ... I have come to expect this from management. They have been doing this sort of thing from the beginning on several different issues!
> 
> I believe everyone can see just how they are to blame for this **** Up! I have stated this very clearly!
> 
> In situations like this, it's good to have a board where we can come and share such ineptness for everyone else to see!


I'm sure you still need time to think about it, but what type of vehicle are you going to look at?


----------



## Jay2dresq

I was looking around online for deals near Jacksonville, and I came across this... $810 and $1.000 cash back! They're paying people to take these cars! I think you'd have just about as much luck getting that deal as you are of getting your Caddy reactivated though.


----------



## Uber Jax

DjTim said:


> I'm sure you still need time to think about it, but what type of vehicle are you going to look at?


I have no Idea but I will stay with a Luxury car... Cadillac, BMW, Mercedes Benz etc. 

Whatever I decide I will pay it off in cash from the get go!


----------



## UberOne

LAuberX said:


> that car just screams Florida or maybe Palm Springs
> 
> I like how they said "you listed it as a 2009"... so uber never made a mistake!


my prius has twice the legroom, I can't imagine having any less!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Courageous said:


> Terrible thing Jax. And a terrible time of year for it to happen


In lieu of a Christmas card, we sent you the gift of being wait listed.

Love,

UBER


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> I have no Idea but I will stay with a Luxury car... Cadillac, BMW, Mercedes Benz etc.
> 
> Whatever I decide I will pay it off in cash from the get go!


https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/4820504989.html


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Town car? https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/4820035506.html


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

They really did **** this up. All kidding aside... You've been so positive about your Uber experience and now they shit on you during the holidays. They could at least provide you notice!


----------



## Jay2dresq

If you're looking for a luxury car, this looks like a nice one at a nice price..










http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...[]FORD[][]LINC[][]]&listingId=388746802&Log=0


----------



## Roogy

You can't complain too much about this. Your car is not within Uber's parameters even though they let you slip through, purposely or inadvertently, when you first signed on. 

My brother has a 98 Sentra with no functioning radio, all scratched up, and smells like shit. He thinks he should be allowed to drive it for Uber. If he sees another old car Ubering on the road, then he could say "why can't I?" Then Uber has to get way too involved dealing with exceptions. 

At my townhouse I didn't get charged for garbage pickup for the last 7 years. I figured the HOA had started picking up the tab for the complex. Turned out I was just getting lucky and the garbage company had messed up the paperwork. They just started charging me again, but at least I got 7 years for free. You got a few free months of driving, and now the free ride is over. Neither of us can complain. We both got something we shouldn't have for a while.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Uber Jax said:


> Yup Maybe so ... I originally thought it was because there just wasn't a name of my car on the list so they just took the oldest on the list. I mean how did or would I know? I just have to accept that they are playing coy and stupid for not knowing what part they took in all this! But, yet they leave me hanging and I'm the one who has to pay for their mistakes and ineptness.
> There should be some kind of middle ground or work around after 400 trips and a perfect rating!
> 
> So who's really losing out here? We both are! I have to be honest, I love what I do, but I don't love who I do it for.
> This is the MOST ****ed up company I have ever experienced or worked for! Nobody knows what the hell they are doing!
> Uber needs some very serious training programs to be put in place. There needs to be some sort of process where there clearly is NONE!!


Hey U want the phone # for guy from razer that just called me for $100 bill he May get u back on the road by new years day LOL

seriously dude sorry this happened to you...fluber f*cked up my holiday $$$ plans too! Yes VERY F*CKED UP COMPANY


----------



## LookyLou

Hope you get back on the road soon.


----------



## UberFizzle

Uber Jax said:


> Ok, so now my account is not activated as of 10 min ago. This one really takes the cake.
> 
> When I originally signed up, I sent in pictures of my car and explained it is a one owner in showroom condition.
> I also stated it was a 2002 SLS Cadillac. My insurance renewal is due next week so I went ahead and paid it up for the next 6 months. I just sent in the renewal card. Now when I signed up there was no choice on the list of cars from the drop down list . Uber mangager (to remain unnamed ) approved it and it came back as a 2009 DTS Cadillac. Unbeknownst to me I thought it was done that way just because there was no other option.
> 
> Now, I get an e-mail back stating this ... Here is that e-mail with my responses....
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> *Z G* (Uber)
> 
> *Dec 26 08:57 *
> 
> Hi DJ,
> 
> This is Z, Operations Manager with Uber Jacksonville here. This insurance document you provided is for a 2002 Cadillac Seville while the vehicle listed on your account is a Cadillac DTS 2009. Can you please provide updated vehicle insurance for this vehicle and we can update your account. Thanks!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Z,
> 
> It's been like that from the very beginning. You can go back and check the record.
> I believe they did it that way cuz my car was not on the list of cars to choose from!
> This is the way it has been from day one. Nothing has changed!
> 
> Check with T, (Operations Manager)I'm sure he can fill ya in on it, I'm sure!
> 
> Regards,
> DJ
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Z,
> 
> Why is my Driver account not activated now?
> Please re-activate it! There is no reason for this!
> 
> Regards,
> DJ


I had a similar experience, but it was with Lyft. I told them what type of car I had at the time, and the recruiter said it shouldn't be a problem and that they'd try to squeeze me in and everything. I went through their entire hiring process, and even went in to their local Orange County office to meet with them (as required at the time). After not hearing from them for weeks, they finally said that they wouldn't be proceeding with my candidacy. No reason given, but I'm pretty sure it was because my car was too old. I was furious. I was like I told you guys from the beginning what type of car I had, so why would you mislead me and waste my time?! Uber, on the other hand, was straight with me from the beginning and told me that my car was, in fact, too old. I have despised Lyft since that time. I did reapply almost a year or so later, but then I just left them hanging because I didn't really want to get more involved with ride-share than I already was. But now, I'm starting to hate Uber just as much. Too many drivers and ridiculously low rates make it close to impossible to make any money.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Dude, mr "U" Screwed you from the beginning! I'm so sorry that it happened now, Tell the shop you need the car totaled out and then when Uber coughs up the cash tell them that isn't enough that you need 3 times that amount to replace the classic that it is! They will NEVER admit to being wrong but they sure will show you when you are wrong! Short story I kicked 2 D$%ks out of my can after almost 400 rides(I am over 1200 now part time) and I said would you make sure these fellows NEVER ride in my car again? Even if I am the last car standing I will not pick them up, and I complained again about the reason that I kicked them out that being way TO LOUD Talking to each other and every other word out of their mouths was either G.D. or F and so I asked them to stop yelling and to stop cursing and Uber told me that I should just change the hours I worked so I didn't have to deal with the belligerent and drunk riders! And my response back was i don't think that is the solution but I bet the table the computer sits on that this email came from is not level either so everything can run down hill. I never heard from them again.


----------



## Uber Jax

Roogy said:


> You can't complain too much about this. Your car is not within Uber's parameters even though they let you slip through, purposely or inadvertently, when you first signed on.
> 
> My brother has a 98 Sentra with no functioning radio, all scratched up, and smells like shit. He thinks he should be allowed to drive it for Uber. If he sees another old car Ubering on the road, then he could say "why can't I?" Then Uber has to get way too involved dealing with exceptions.
> 
> At my townhouse I didn't get charged for garbage pickup for the last 7 years. I figured the HOA had started picking up the tab for the complex. Turned out I was just getting lucky and the garbage company had messed up the paperwork. They just started charging me again, but at least I got 7 years for free. You got a few free months of driving, and now the free ride is over. Neither of us can complain. We both got something we shouldn't have for a while.


The difference here being you KNEW about your garbage! I never KNEW about what Uber's rule was at accepting an older car. I thought they made an acceptation due to the fact it wasn't on the drop down list and I also I stated it was 3 years older! I sent them pictures of the condition it was in. So whether they allowed it, fudged it, made it happen, or were just completely inept through their on boarding process, you can't tell me they didn't KNOW!!! I mean, I told them directly, I sent pictures, they have the Vin #, they have my insurance card, they have my motor vehicle report, etc. How does this slip through or even get past go with several operations managers working with my paperwork to get it approved? Your gunna tell me it was a miscommunication? WTF!

I have all the right to complain!! Now I have to pay a price for this when it was not my fault what-so-ever. I mean, why not give me some kind of notice to get things corrected at the very least. To take one of the companies best drivers off the road right before the biggest night of the year is just plain wrong! Or give me some type of severance pay. I don't deserve this! This just goes to show you they don't care about their drivers one bit! If they are willing to take a top driver off the grid because of their own incompetence, it's plain to see they could give a rats ass about us drivers.
But my top 5* rating after 400 rides, my great customer service, my super comments I get from my riders every week and my being available to drive on the clock 24/7, doesn't matter one bit. None of that matters! They are not considerate, or compassionate for a drivers well being (financial or otherwise) but to just drop him like a hot potato!
They created this debacle and they should find some way or middle ground to make it right!!

I have lost all respect for Uber as a company! They don't and never will have our backs!
So yeah, I have plenty to complain about! What a bunch of nincompoops!


----------



## Uber Jax

centralFLFuber said:


> Hey U want the phone # for guy from razer that just called me for $100 bill he May get u back on the road by new years day LOL
> 
> seriously dude sorry this happened to you...fluber f*cked up my holiday $$$ plans too! Yes VERY F*CKED UP COMPANY


Hell I would pay that $100 just to get back on the road again! Hook me up! ... LOL!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Uber Jax said:


> The difference here being you KNEW about your garbage! I never KNEW about what Uber's rule was at accepting an older car. I thought they made an acceptation due to the fact it wasn't on the drop down list and I also I stated it was 3 years older! I sent them pictures of the condition it was in. So whether they allowed it, fudged it, made it happen, or were just completely inept through their on boarding process, you can't tell me they didn't KNOW!!! I mean, I told them directly, I sent pictures, they have the Vin #, they have my insurance card, they have my motor vehicle report, etc. How does this slip through or even get past go with several operations managers working with my paperwork to get it approved? Your gunna tell me it was a miscommunication? WTF!
> 
> I have all the right to complain!! Now I have to pay a price for this when it was not my fault what-so-ever. I mean, why not give me some kind of notice to get things corrected at the very least. To take one of the companies best drivers off the road right before the biggest night of the year is just plain wrong! Or give me some type of severance pay. I don't deserve this! This just goes to show you they don't care about their drivers one bit! If they are willing to take a top driver off the grid because of their own incompetence, it's plain to see they could give a rats ass about us drivers.
> But my top 5* rating after 400 rides, my great customer service, my super comments I get from my riders every week and my being available to drive on the clock 24/7, doesn't matter one bit. None of that matters! They are not considerate, or compassionate for a drivers well being (financial or otherwise) but to just drop him like a hot potato!
> They created this debacle and they should find some way or middle ground to make it right!!
> 
> I have lost all respect for Uber as a company! They don't and never will have our backs!
> So yeah, I have plenty to complain about! What a bunch of nincompoops!


Nope they don't give a rats ass about anyone not even from one cube to the next at the World Head Quarters no one gives a rats ass, I would just change the year on the card and Uber on! If they are ignorant enough to pull this shit and say, "Nope we can't accept this year of vehicle well then you have bigger fish to fry with this rearender that you are dealing with! They are not going to cover Jackshit nor are they going to make the other company cover anything, You watch correct me if I am wrong, I hope the other driver got a ticket, that is the only way you are going to get anything, get an attorney lined up! Call the BIG boys with the big advertising budgets! Good Luck "Partner"


----------



## Uber Jax

IbedrivinUX said:


> Nope they don't give a rats ass about anyone not even from one cube to the next at the World Head Quarters no one gives a rats ass, I would just change the year on the card and Uber on! If they are ignorant enough to pull this shit and say, "Nope we can't accept this year of vehicle well then you have bigger fish to fry with this rearender that you are dealing with! They are not going to cover Jackshit nor are they going to make the other company cover anything, You watch correct me if I am wrong, I hope the other driver got a ticket, that is the only way you are going to get anything, get an attorney lined up! Call the BIG boys with the big advertising budgets! Good Luck "Partner"


Oh I hear ya Ibedrivin. Let the games begin! 
It's just sad and despicable coming from a company that really has no reason to be the way they are to their field force of drivers. They are getting the backlash from all corners now as it grows. They're over stepping their boundaries in so many ways on so many different levels. Not only withe the cities, states and countries in which they operate in but to their own drivers who make it all happen in the first place.

Expect this backlash to continue to grow and gain momentum as time progresses. It's building now because of the callousness way in which Uber does their business. Who in their right mind will continue to accept this way of **** YOU, we will do what we want, to who we want, whenever we want, no matter who we hurt in this process! 
This way(business model) just can't sustain itself in the long run without major implications or overhauls to correct this way of doing business. Expect it to get worse, much worse! Hell, it seems Uber is in the news daily now because of all this crap. They now have a target on their back because one thing Uber is Great at is Pissing the people (the masses) right the **** Off! .. I give 5*'s for that!


----------



## Lou W

What happened? I thought you were a top rated 5 star driver. Who do they think they are? Don't they realize the rules don't apply to Uber Jax??


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> What happened? I thought you were a top rated 5 star driver. Who do they think they are? Don't they realize the rules don't apply to Uber Jax??


I agree Lou, Who the hell do they think they are? 

I only let rules apply to me when they are correctly implemented in the first place!
They can't be interpreted one way and then changed in another way to suit their needs.
I do my job! Someone needs to do their job and do it right when they have no excuses when it's all right there in front of their faces!  

But that's OK, just go ahead and **** me for YOUR mistakes and ineptness!


----------



## Lou W

You sound pretty pissed. You should take them down.


----------



## UberFizzle

Uber Jax said:


> I agree Lou, Who the hell do they think they are?
> 
> I only let rules apply to me when they are correctly implemented in the first place!
> They can't be interpreted one way and then changed in another way to suit their needs.
> I do my job! Someone needs to do their job and do it right when they have no excuses when it's all right there in front of their faces!
> 
> But that's OK, just go ahead and **** me for YOUR mistakes and ineptness!


Uber will continue to do what they want, how they want. They only care about the depths of their pockets, not about their drivers, as pretty much everyone already knows. We are constantly being demoted as they bring on more drivers and reduce rates, and there's really nothing we can do about it. We're dispensable. That's the reality of the situation. All we really can do is educate ourselves to find better employment. Knowledge is power.

On a side note, I think the dashboard website should be changed from partners.uber.com to slaves.uber.com. At least that would be more accurate.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber Jax said:


> My question then is why and/or how was I approved to begin with if these are your rules?


You are being hung out to dry.

You're affecting the driver rating algorithm with the 5 stars. That increases the mean average cutoff for poorer drivers. There are more of them then drivers like you.

So as long as you are driving, UBER is losing plenty of other drivers because of the high-bar you set. More cars=More money for UBER

Time to get a Chauffeur Licence and get paid what you're worth.


----------



## Patrick Menzel

Yep, avoid Phoenix at all costs! WARNING:

Here is the real deal and coverage if something happens:

*LIMITATION OF LIABILITY*
UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE TO YOU FOR INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, PUNITIVE, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, INCLUDING LOST PROFITS, LOST DATA, PERSONAL INJURY, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE, EVEN IF UBER HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES, LIABILITY OR LOSSES INCURRED BY YOU ARISING OUT OF: (i) YOUR USE OF OR RELIANCE ON THE SERVICES OR YOUR INABILITY TO ACCESS OR USE THE SERVICES; OR (ii) ANY TRANSACTION OR RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN YOU AND ANY THIRD PARTY PROVIDER, EVEN IF UBER HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR DELAY OR FAILURE IN PERFORMANCE RESULTING FROM CAUSES BEYOND UBER'S REASONABLE CONTROL. YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIRD PARTY TRANSPORTATION PROVIDERS PROVIDING TRANSPORTATION SERVICES REQUESTED THROUGH UBERX MAY OFFER RIDESHARING OR PEER-TO-PEER TRANSPORTATION SERVICES AND MAY NOT BE PROFESSIONALLY LICENSED OR PERMITTED. IN NO EVENT SHALL UBER'S TOTAL LIABILITY TO YOU IN CONNECTION WITH THE SERVICES FOR ALL DAMAGES, LOSSES AND CAUSES OF ACTION EXCEED FIVE HUNDRED U.S. DOLLARS (US $500).

$500 for something they never sent you, but after uploading your photo and are ready to sign it asks you if you agree to the Nov. 2014 terms?

Thanks for the driver's packet with information after the vetoed bill in July when you sent out my device. Perhaps an emails that should underline this (by the way that me underlining), and/or a phone number.

I warn too because I have asking uber support with emails over the past month asking about insurance subrogation with my policy and their coverage if something happens. It's been escalated to a community relation manager and I haven't even started driving.

I stated the bill was vetoed and I never received information along with the terms and acceptance of the device I using; insurance specifically. I stated, it's not even viewable when you're logged as a driver to their website. - Google and UBer work together, I hypothesize it's not the easiest to find in their search engine for a reason. If you search it and include words like AZ; good luck finding out you only $500 for the rest of your life.

I simply was pissed that it's a matter of escalating (support having common knowledge of these things for your assets; us drivers) and why I have to find out by researching in order to find out the accepting the terms; in fact with out researching I'd still be waiting and out starting my new business venture part-time for a full time mess waiting to happen. - Thanks Uber for inventing in me and your support team!

Okay, $500 - they may step in due to publicity, but hey you agreed without receiving literature or information that your state and insurance considers this illegal. Aside from all that, you agreed $500 was all that was neccessary. Rate me on my service; 5 STARS please!

I would assume most operate only on personal insurance and potentially just carry liability while operating. Scary, but that fact is if you carry liability only, its really not a bit deal(you or your passengers), because your basically driving with out insurance anyway hoping to make flawless (all variables considered) routes as a contractor for next 100 years because you'll never pay what happened one day. These things they're not going to tell you. Plus, pay that gas, insurance, and inspection for a job and company who cares!! Hello, WARNING!!!

Quick News Flash: Accident. Uber says you ended the trip, not liable. You though the trip was not ended and to call the driver. She says the same thing. Dispute back and forth. No phone. -They push you off. While all this happening finally they come back and state the same thing. State your rating is below average and state that you're longer able to drive.

The Nov. 2014 terms and our policy states you had full use and knowledge using our application whether you ****ing know this or not! - The provide you with $500 max (AZ) and show up for the other person during litigation (liability), not you! You take ALL risks and are their asset (person, car, and insurance). If the state approved it, that's one thing, but they aren't going market this to you in anyway shape or form.

If you must and are financially struggling, sell your car and take bus to make ends meet, but certainly don't apply yourself here. If you are desperate, become homeless. Case and point.

The say goes on Wall Street, "the last person here, be sure to turn off the lights."

Also, if you have former insurance experience you may want to check into this offer below. Maybe you can represent you self!


----------



## Patrick Menzel

The say goes on Wall Street, "the last person here, be sure to turn off the lights."

Also, if you have former insurance experience you may want to check into this offer below. Maybe you can represent you self![/QUOTE]

Look they are hiring in our area:
*Claims Examiner* 
James River Insurance Company - Scottsdale, AZ
Job Summary
The Claims Examiner will handle a caseload of property / casualty claims under a close to moderate level of supervision, depending on the level of experience. Job functions to include: Analyzing claims to determine applicable coverage afforded to the policyholder. Analyzing claims to determine the extent of insurance carrier's liability. Reviewing and evaluating damages and making recommendations for resolution. Settling claims with claimants in accordance with policy provisions and within authority. Will engage in frequent verbal and written communication with brokers, claimants and policyholders. The Claims Examiner will ensure that state claims handling requirements are met and internal guidelines are followed. The Claims Examiner will handle claims in accordance with established James River Claims Best Practices.
Duties and Responsibilities

Continuously exhibit and uphold Core Values of Integrity, Accountability, Communication and Teamwork, Innovation and Customer Service
Perform coverage, liability, and damage analysis on all claims assignments
Investigate all aspects of claims files
Draft disclaimers and reservation of rights letters
Assign limited investigations and appraisals to independent adjusters located nearest to the claim location
Negotiate settlements, mitigate losses, and control expenses within authority
Manage litigated files
Refer litigation matters to defense counsel or to coverage counsel with approval of Claims Manager
Maintain a high level of communication internally with Claims Manager and team members as well as externally with insureds, claimants and broker
Knowledge, Skills and Abilities

Excellent written and oral communication skills
Strong analytical skills
Strong negotiation skills
Ability to work independently
Excellent organizational skills
Proficient computer skills
Ability to work in a team environment and take directions from a Claims Manager
Ability to work within a specific authority on assignments with a moderate technical complexity and exposure
Functional knowledge and skills reflective of a fully competent Claims handler
Experience and Education

College degree mandatory
Three to five years of claims handling experience
Experience in working with liability coverage issues
Multi-jurisdictional claims experience
Adjuster license and/or certifications desired but not required

Indeed - 30+ days ago - save job - copy to clipboard
» Apply Now
Please review all application instructions before applying.


----------



## gb21

There is a lot of helpful insight for you on this thread UJax. If you add most of it up and look at the whole picture maybe it's a blessing in disguise. Unless you have no other income, it may be your chance to get out before you get too deep. As a lot of people pointed out, it's not going to get better. Drivers are suffering in most areas, and this just may be a chance to save yourself the grief of going through all of this for something that may not be worth it in the end.


----------



## Patrick Menzel

No pun intended. Anyone as a driver, I feel is very passionate about doing this, ambitious, and in business for themselves; obviously driverx is motivated. People have intrinsic value to the model and are motivated; I think it's only fair to be given a manual freely with the laws of your state currently, while in business. Especially under the new industry classifications (technology of transportation) out for verdict, in addition to vetoed bill regarding their product and your responsibility in state you service. - Anything less is criminal in my opinion.

Other warnings:

The device serves as this business. Any responsible organization has a first day training; some paid for and some training is not paid. - Either way give us a ****in packet and say no sexual harassment, etc.. Nothing but how to function the app, getting paid, and keeping your rating tips! what about the important shit?

I do research and not every new applicant should know how to find the terms or be an insurance expert by state. Most probably think it's okay because insurance is required on there end to be a contractor. Only being so they have primary insurance to deny first! We know what happens then. - Get you wallet out for 5 Benjamin's max. That's the whole point of Rivers' matching your policy for damages to only match half of your liability that's denied; ***up to 1M in liability. No person driving UBER, is going to carry this policy coverage without commercial insurance. Personal policies typically carry minimum. In other words, it's subrogated as liability. They owe $500 to you and you half of the policy with liability (remember you won't have insurance, but this is what the state will subrogate to you as payment) You're going to be responsible for the other chuck by the state and party or parties. Forget the insurance covering you! Big problem for someone with a dream and passionate about there work.

Lastly, it's obvious support spends time more time getting drivers on the road with new contractors, but once asking appropriate questions, we hold off you to keep hiring more. In other words, it's more important to flood the market with incompetent people, than to inform our current ones. Go do the math.

I'm trying to let you know facts on my end. That way as drivers you can use the best knowledge and information provided at hand to make the best decision for yourself.


----------



## Superunknown

Sorry to read about your plight, Uber Jax! This whole ordeal really sucks balls.

Sounds like they bent the rules when you first joined. Now that Uber has likely flooded your market with an oversupply of drivers, they have "corrected" their mistake now that drivers are all seen as expendable. 

Such a shame given your 5* service, plus the fact that your car appears to be in immaculate condition based on those photos.

Best of luck, man! I really hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## Uber Jax

I just wanna say this to all of you here ... Thank You! 

I certainly Appreciate your kind words and support on this issue. I think we can see how much of a fiasco it is on Ubers part.
If they truly did care for their Top drivers let alone any driver they would have shown and done so in this situation.
The fact that they have taken the attitude of .. We messed up and it was clearly our fault but **** You anyway, shows all of you just what to expect in any situation. You will just simply lose and your just a number no matter how hard you work or represent Uber. None of that matters! There is absolutely no reason I should at the very least been given some kind of notice or leeway time to make adjustments to correct their ineptness. But, to just dump me on the side of the road like they did and said this ride is over really makes me lose any respect for them as a company no matter how little I had to begin with.

Anyway, I do sincerely respect and appreciate your support in the comments and views on this matter. I feel the love and it's times like these that we all can see just how and what Uber is really about and what they stand for!

*Best Regards,
Uber Jax! *


----------



## Patrick Menzel

I wish you the very best for you in your situation Uber Jax!!!


----------



## centralFLFuber

Uber Jax said:


> I just wanna say this to all of you here ... Thank You!
> 
> I certainly Appreciate your kind words and support on this issue. I think we can see how much of a fiasco it is on Ubers part.
> If they truly did care for their Top drivers let alone any driver they would have shown and done so in this situation.
> The fact that they have taken the attitude of .. We messed up and it was clearly our fault but **** You anyway, shows all of you just what to expect in any situation. You will just simply lose and your just a number no matter how hard you work or represent Uber. None of that matters! There is absolutely no reason I should at the very least been given some kind of notice or leeway time to make adjustments to correct their ineptness. But, to just dump on the side of the road like they did and said this ride is over really makes me lose any respect for them as a company no matter how little I had to begin with.
> 
> Anyway, I do sincerely respect and appreciate your support in the comments and views on this matter. I feel the love and it's times like these that we all can see just how and what Uber is really about and what they stand for!
> 
> *Best Regards,
> Uber Jax! *


You, I, and Everyone here are but a Very small cog in Their/Uber's wheel.

Uber Jax Im in Orlando area suburbs this area is Way Oversaturated with drivers...also Keep in mind that Come Feb 1st City of Orlando WILL REQUIRE Commercial Livery for Hire Insurance/commericial plates/commercial vehicle permit/ and who knows what else...I also know that authorities are cracking down on drivers in miami as well

Insurance Companies are now onto the fact that people are using Personal Insurance in accident claims while ubering/lyfting.....I dont know whats happening up there in your area....but I feel like the days of Ubering in Florida will Very Shortly be Done for ALL Part timers.... Cuz since the cities of Orlando & Miami are attempting to put a stop to it (It is Illegal) I think the STATE of FLORIDA will do the same unless you/Uber comply with regs.

So unless it seems like youll have to buy newer car, unless you go into this FullTime Knowing you'll have to comply soon/eventually with regs to do this WHY Bother????

You might be better off working for a established chauffer/limo/cab company OR find something else to do.

Good Luck


----------



## Uber Jax

Thank You both Patrick and Central FL Uber! I Appreciate your comments!


----------



## Lou W

WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit I'm Uber Jax not some low rated 4.9 driver don't they know I'm special waive the rules for MEEEE WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Travis, if you change your mind, call me maybe.
Best Regards,
Uber Jax


----------



## centralFLFuber

Lou W said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit I'm Uber Jax not some low rated 4.9 driver don't they know I'm special waive the rules for MEEEE WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3097
> 
> Travis, if you change your mind, call me maybe.
> Best Regards,
> Uber Jax


Lou .... Come On Now...Not Very Nice/Xmas Like at all!!!

U know Fluber treats us ALL Like Shit!!! The Least they/uber could have done was leave everyone the hell alone and let them drive over the holidays...but NO they like to F*ck with people/drivers No Notice/NO Warning/just deactivate or waitlist ya right before xmas/nye

Uber being Naughty/NOT NICE!


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit I'm Uber Jax not some low rated 4.9 driver don't they know I'm special waive the rules for MEEEE WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3097
> 
> Travis, if you change your mind, call me maybe.
> Best Regards,
> Uber Jax


Ahhh Lou! You poor ol wanna be. You know you can't hold a flame to my fire!
You just be jealous and hatin on my 5* rating. I have that pacifier for your mouth by the way!  

Also my 13 year old piece of shit is probably way better than some or most 2005 cars that Uber hires!
I get plenty of compliments on it and the ride my clients experience. Ya see, the difference is I take care of my stuff! 

I am special, you got that right!! However, I'm not asking for the rules to be changed for me but for Uber to NOT **** up the rules they put in place. They ****ed up and now I am left to pay the penalty for that, for which I should not have to do!

Get your facts and shit straight Lou so all your posts don't make you look too stupid! 
I see we can't fix that for you tho!


----------



## Lou W

centralFLFuber said:


> Lou .... Come On Now...Not Very Nice/Xmas Like at all!!!
> 
> U know Fluber treats us ALL Like Shit!!! The Least they/uber could have done was leave everyone the hell alone and let them drive over the holidays...but NO they like to F*ck with people/drivers No Notice/NO Warning/just deactivate or waitlist ya right before xmas/nye
> 
> Uber being Naughty/NOT NICE!


I hear all that, but come on, the guy was the biggest uber cheerleader going until he got his tit caught in the wringer by the same set of rules we all operate under. He should suck it up and get a newer car if he loves it so much. And in the spirit of the holidays, let me enjoy the schadenfreude, it's all I got for Christmas this year.


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax said:


> Ahhh Lou! You poor ol wanna be. You know you can't hold a flame to my fire!
> You just be jealous and hatin on my 5* rating. I have that pacifier for your mouth by the way!
> 
> Also my 13 year old piece of shit is probably way better than some or most 2005 cars that Uber hires!
> I get plenty of compliments on it and the ride my clients experience. Ya see, the difference is I take care of my stuff!
> 
> I am special, you got that right!! However, I'm not asking for the rules to be changed for me but for Uber to NOT **** up the rules they put in place. They ****ed up and now I am left to pay the penalty for that, for which I should not have to do!
> 
> Get your facts and shit straight Lou so all your posts don't make you look too stupid!
> I see we can't fix that for you tho!


Aww, don't hate me cause I'm still active. Ping me if you need a ride 5star, I'll give you my promo code so you can get a discount. What are you doing tonight. I'll be earning! HaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!


----------



## centralFLFuber

Lou W said:


> I hear all that, but come on, the guy was the biggest uber cheerleader going until he got his tit caught in the wringer by the same set of rules we all operate under. He should suck it up and get a newer car if he loves it so much. And in the spirit of the holidays, let me enjoy the schadenfreude, it's all I got for Christmas this year.


Had to look that one up: *Schadenfreude* (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʀɔɪ̯də] ( listen)) is pleasure derived from the misfortunes of others.[1] This word is taken from German and literally means 'harm-joy.' It is the feeling of joy or pleasure when one sees another fail or suffer misfortune

I know he was a Fluber cheerleader; but UBER is the enemy (not a fellow driver trying to earn some $ like you; like i was gonna try to do) go at each other if you want...FlUber really f*cked my holiday plans up.

I cant believe flubers audacity to ask me for a $100 bill just to be able to drive again pt...F*CK U UBER!!! (if your listening/reading)

Cheers for knowing German...my daddy is disappointed i never picked up the language


----------



## Lou W

Yes, we are a kind hearted people, we Germans.


----------



## Lou W

centralFLFuber said:


> Had to look that one up: *Schadenfreude* (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʀɔɪ̯də] ( listen)) is pleasure derived from the misfortunes of others.[1] This word is taken from German and literally means 'harm-joy.' It is the feeling of joy or pleasure when one sees another fail or suffer misfortune
> 
> I know he was a Fluber cheerleader; but UBER is the enemy (not a fellow driver trying to earn some $ like you; like i was gonna try to do) go at each other if you want...FlUber really f*cked my holiday plans up.
> 
> I cant believe flubers audacity to ask me for a $100 bill just to be able to drive again pt...F*CK U UBER!!! (if your listening/reading)
> 
> Cheers for knowing German...my daddy is disappointed i never picked up the language


What do they want $100 for?


----------



## centralFLFuber

Lou W said:


> What do they want $100 for?


to go online and watch some videos/class to be reactivated $100 Bucks! do you believe that shit ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS to use My Car/ MY GAS/ MY Insurance risk to pickup cheap ass passengers for $10 rides that dont even gross me anything but pocket change!!!

F*CK U UBER!!!

and yes im pissed...can u tell???


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> I hear all that, but come on, the guy was the biggest uber cheerleader going until he got his tit caught in the wringer by the same set of rules we all operate under. He should suck it up and get a newer car if he loves it so much. And in the spirit of the holidays, let me enjoy the schadenfreude, it's all I got for Christmas this year.


Lou, Lou, Lou ... Ya see here again, I'm gunna help you out here so you don't look all THAT stupid.
If your gunna make statements on my behalf about me then you simply need to get it right. Obviously, something you can't seem to do! Let me correct you yet once again ...

I am NOT an Uber cheerleader as you put it. I am happy doing what I do. I enjoy it, it was for me NOT Uber.
Remember, I don't work for Uber, I make Uber work for me!
I love what I do just not who I do it for ... UBER!

There is your difference, GET IT? (I doubt it)

I was always quick to point out Ubers shortcomings if you took any time to comprehend my posts. Again, something you can't seem to do. Most members know where I stand on all this! Your just a late comer who can't seem to understand and comprehend my posts! Please do your homework so you don't look like the class clown all the time!


----------



## Lou W

I'm giving it up by Feb 1st when the new rules in Orlando kick in. My car is an '04 so I would have aged out by March 1st anyway unless Uber Jax gets the rules changed lol. I can't see paying for permits and commercial insurance for this gig, although the changes may shake out a lot of casual drivers like me and make it worthwhile for whoever is left.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Lou W said:


> I'm giving it up by Feb 1st when the new rules in Orlando kick in. My car is an '04 so I would have aged out by March 1st anyway unless Uber Jax gets the rules changed lol. I can't see paying for permits and commercial insurance for this gig, although the changes may shake out a lot of casual drivers like me and make it worthwhile for whoever is left.


I truly only wanted to do it around the holidays...come jan 3/5 orlando will be like a ghost town..all tourists will be gone. I wasnt planning on it for a living and only did it Very Part time...with the rate reductions/the flawed star rating system/low fares/ little to no tips/Insurance risk/ it truly NOT worth it.

Is it busy out there??? ya making any $$$ ???

im so pissed at uber i deleted Both apps!


----------



## Lou W

centralFLFuber said:


> I truly only wanted to do it around the holidays...come jan 3/5 orlando will be like a ghost town..all tourists will be gone. I wasnt planning on it for a living and only did it Very Part time...with the rate reductions/the flawed star rating system/low fares/ little to no tips/Insurance risk/ it truly NOT worth it.
> 
> Is it busy out there??? ya making any $$$ ???
> 
> im so pissed at uber i deleted Both apps!


Did ok Christmas and day after. Just ok, not great. Went out today for a couple of hours and not one ping. Will try again tonight. Definitely will go out on New Years Eve. Then that will probably be it for me.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Lou W said:


> Did ok Christmas and day after. Just ok, not great. Went out today for a couple of hours and not one ping. Will try again tonight. Definitely will go out on New Years Eve. Then that will probably be it for me.


u might want to try tourist side (universal & disney area in early am downtown bar area at night) lots of tourist in town right now...dont know how many use uber though...good luck


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax said:


> Lou, Lou, Lou ... Ya see here again, I'm gunna help you out here so you don't look all THAT stupid.
> If your gunna make statements on my behalf about me then you simply need to get it right. Obviously, something you can't seem to do! Let me correct you yet once again ...
> 
> I am NOT an Uber cheerleader as you put it. I am happy doing what I do. I enjoy it, it was for me NOT Uber.
> Remember, I don't work for Uber, I make Uber work for me!
> I love what I do just not who I do it for ... UBER!
> 
> There is your difference, GET IT? (I doubt it)
> 
> I was always quick to point out Ubers shortcomings if you took any time to comprehend my posts. Again, something you can't seem to do. Most members know where I stand on all this! Your just a late comer who can't seem to understand and comprehend my posts! Please do your homework so you don't look like the class clown all the time!


You still here? Don't you know this forum is for drivers only? Maybe someday you'll make it back. When that day comes let me know if you need help, I love schooling newbies. Tip #1
Make sure your car is a 2005 or newer.


----------



## Lou W

centralFLFuber said:


> u might want to try tourist side (universal & disney area in early am downtown bar area at night) lots of tourist in town right now...dont know how many use uber though...good luck


Yeah I worked on I Drive the last couple of days. At night I usually go to a McD's or someplace with wifi, usually in Winter Park or Maitland, then wait for the party people heading downtown. Then at midnite or 1am I hang downtown and ferry the drunks home. Then on Sunday morning back to Winter Park by 7 or 8am for the "ride of shame" crowd who are just getting kicked out early after the one night stand is over.


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax, I think this is a situation where everyone is right & everyone is wrong all at the same time:

When you signed up, Uber did the right thing and added you. You did the right thing identifying a missing vehicle in the Uber system. You were both right, because Uber needed a driver, and you wanted to drive.
Uber was wrong in making an exception when you signed up, and you were also wrong not researching that a 2002 vehicle wasn't allowed. Uber was wrong because they really just didn't know what was going on, and you were wrong for not really pressing it further to find out wtf was going on.
The 2nd part of the story:

You were right in updating your documents because that is required. Uber was correct in identifying a 2002 vehicle isn't allowed and deactivating an account.
Uber is wrong because they just deactivated you without a human discussion. You are wrong in trying to fight it, you know you aren't going to get that vehicle reactivated.
Uber is sort of wrong in not allowing you a bit of a grace period, and lying about the insurance year coverage for a vehicle. You would be totally wrong in altering documents to "deceive" Uber to get your vehicle on the road.
The unfortunate side of what Uber is doing - there is no human interface. It makes Uber just some bits in an e-mail and application - cold, callous and indifferent to any mistakes that humans make. Uber doesn't see a human, they see a driver number. On the other hand - drivers are quite human. We interface with humans every day to get them from A to Z. We as drivers let things like bad behavior and bad policies slide from time to time because we actually care about people in general. It's a no-win situation.

Sometimes I enjoy the banter that goes on here at the message boards. It's good to discuss the good, the bad & the ugly. What I don't like is when the 2 year olds come out and say "Neeneer HAHAHA you love Uber, now your ****ed by them HAHAHA.." when really this is a situation where a good driver doesn't even get the backing of other good drivers in this place.

I would like to add - I would like to help out in some way with your situation. I'm 1700 miles away and I can't really provide much more then verbal support really. If there's something else I could do - let me know. I don't mind trying to make a phone call or send an e-mail if that's what you need or you think it would help.


----------



## centralFLFuber

DJTim is Right

Everything is Done by Email...Not even a Phone # to Call...WE are Just a Number to them/Not a Human Being...

Well in the Spring...After the Regulations pass and most drivers QUIT cuz None of Us will be able to afford to drive any more..._When "their driver workforce is reduced to like 10% of what it is now...Maybe, just maybe theyll begin to treat their partners decently!_

HERES SOME EXAMPLES OF THE WAY MOST COMPANIES OPERATE UBER...PAY ATTENTION U PRICKS!

like Hey...ur car is too old ..ya know that right? we're giving you Seven-Ten business days to straighten this out then your account will be waitlisted!

Or like Hey ...ur rating is too low ...ya know that right? we're giving you 10 more trip possibiilites or two weeks to raise it before we deactivate/fire you ok!

Oh we feel like your not doing well enough out there...Heres some training videos to complete...No cost...after your done we'll reinstate you....

NOT PAY US ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS !!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> You still here? Don't you know this forum is for drivers only? Maybe someday you'll make it back. When that day comes let me know if you need help, I love schooling newbies. Tip #1
> Make sure your car is a 2005 or newer.


Geez Lou Lou, do I need to correct every post of yours? Your lookin really Toopid now!
This forum is NOT just for drivers! It's for riders and even people who work for Uber ...  

Hence the sight name ... *UBER PEOPLE.NET *

Lou, at least you provide me with some free entertainment that I can just sit here and shake my head at!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lou W said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit I'm Uber Jax not some low rated 4.9 driver don't they know I'm special waive the rules for MEEEE WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3097
> 
> Travis, if you change your mind, call me maybe.
> Best Regards,
> Uber Jax


Flashy cars are often a crutch for poor drivers. UberJax has proven to UBER that their vehicle list is irrelevant when you have someone who provides excellent service.

The need for Uber to have a simple car list, rather than evaluate a drivers ability is more important to them. No recognition of good customer service (even when their own ratings system screams it), just the understanding that you can't leave 20 yr old "managers" at Uber offices to think for themselves.

Lou, UberJax gets under the skin of plenty of folk here - took me some time to be able swallow his thickly spread jelly (jam) on toast, but if everyone on this forum were like you and me it would be a fairly drab place.

Lighten up! Enjoy the vitamin D hit you get from the light and colour UberJax and folk like him brings to the world.


----------



## Uber Jax

DjTim said:


> Uber Jax, I think this is a situation where everyone is right & everyone is wrong all at the same time:
> 
> When you signed up, Uber did the right thing and added you. You did the right thing identifying a missing vehicle in the Uber system. You were both right, because Uber needed a driver, and you wanted to drive.
> Uber was wrong in making an exception when you signed up, and you were also wrong not researching that a 2002 vehicle wasn't allowed. Uber was wrong because they really just didn't know what was going on, and you were wrong for not really pressing it further to find out wtf was going on.
> The 2nd part of the story:
> 
> You were right in updating your documents because that is required. Uber was correct in identifying a 2002 vehicle isn't allowed and deactivating an account.
> Uber is wrong because they just deactivated you without a human discussion. You are wrong in trying to fight it, you know you aren't going to get that vehicle reactivated.
> Uber is sort of wrong in not allowing you a bit of a grace period, and lying about the insurance year coverage for a vehicle. You would be totally wrong in altering documents to "deceive" Uber to get your vehicle on the road.
> The unfortunate side of what Uber is doing - there is no human interface. It makes Uber just some bits in an e-mail and application - cold, callous and indifferent to any mistakes that humans make. Uber doesn't see a human, they see a driver number. On the other hand - drivers are quite human. We interface with humans every day to get them from A to Z. We as drivers let things like bad behavior and bad policies slide from time to time because we actually care about people in general. It's a no-win situation.
> 
> Sometimes I enjoy the banter that goes on here at the message boards. It's good to discuss the good, the bad & the ugly. What I don't like is when the 2 year olds come out and say "Neeneer HAHAHA you love Uber, now your ****ed by them HAHAHA.." when really this is a situation where a good driver doesn't even get the backing of other good drivers in this place.
> 
> I would like to add - I would like to help out in some way with your situation. I'm 1700 miles away and I can't really provide much more then verbal support really. If there's something else I could do - let me know. I don't mind trying to make a phone call or send an e-mail if that's what you need or you think it would help.


I appreciate your insight and comments here DJ Tim ...
I have a couple of issues with this tho ...
The main one being since I was new at the time as well and not knowing how Uber works, it's NOT on me to figure out or research anything for them. They just need to do their jobs. Obviously they didn't do that very well. But then again, I suppose I should have known better because of that 2 week very intensive training program I went thru.

The other thing is I would never falsify any documentation for anything ever! I never considered it even tho it was mentioned in here. Not my style.

Also, Uber has all the control on this. It falls squarely on them Not me! That's like saying to a newborn after they stick their finger in a light socket. You should have known better and researched that after the fact. I mean they didn't know any better. Neither did I cuz I was a newbie as well. Now of course Mom (Uber) knew better and should have told baby or been paying much closer attention and maybe that would have never happened in the first place!
That's my take on it and my analogy ... I respectfully appreciate your view and understand what your saying tho Tim. 

However, for us both to be right and wrong at the same time? ... Have you ever heard of Schrodinger's Cat?
Maybe in another Universe ... LOL!


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> Flashy cars are often a crutch for poor drivers. UberJax has proven to UBER that their vehicle list is irrelevant when you have someone who provides excellent service.
> 
> *The need for Uber to have a simple car list, rather than evaluate a drivers ability is more important to them. No recognition of good customer service (even when their own ratings system screams it), just the understanding that you can't leave 20 yr old "managers" at Uber offices to think for themselves.*
> 
> Lou, UberJax gets under the skin of plenty of folk here - took me some time to be able swallow his thickly spread jelly (jam) on toast, but if everyone on this forum were like you and me it would be a fairly drab place.
> 
> Lighten up! Enjoy the vitamin D hit you get from the light and colour UberJax and folk like him brings to the world.


Sydney, all I can say is excellent and very sharp post! You nailed it! 
Now what kind of Jelly you want on that toast?  ...


----------



## suewho

Uberjax, youve spent the last two days *****in, take a wad of cash, go buy a new set of wheels and get back on the road man.


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Uberjax, youve spent the last two days *****in, take a wad of cash, go buy a new set of wheels and get back on the road man.


*****in? I haz been esplainin Lucy! .. Yeah, maybe with a pinch of *****in.

On the other hand, I shouldn't have to be forced to go spend needless thousands of dollars on a new car when what I had was working perfect with no problems. It's like Sydney said, ...

*The need for Uber to have a simple car list, rather than evaluate a drivers ability is more important to them. No recognition of good customer service (even when their own ratings system screams it).*

I just think it's wrong on Uber to expect me to go out and invest in a new car just to be able to drive. Hell at these rates, I probably would be workin just to try and make a car payment, where as I have none now! See the delima?


----------



## unter ling

What would Doyle do?


----------



## suewho

Yeah, I see it, sigh.......


----------



## unter ling

Uber jax, i have some sympathy for you. Uber could have handled this better.

But unfortunately if we dont have the correct tools we cant do the job. If i worked in construction and did not have the correct tools and safety gear i would not be allowed on the worksite. This is similar.

You suggest there should have been some sort of severence pay or something, seriously i expected better from you.

Unfortunately you have recieved a back hander to the face from uber, something that many members on this forum feel will happen to them at some stage.

I think this goes to prove that being a uber partner makes you a slave to the uber system, that as partners you work for uber and that you cannot make uber work for you.

I am sure that you will bounce back from this and continue with what some of us feel are your pesky ways. Your posts are welcomed by all


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

unter ling said:


> But unfortunately if we dont have the correct tools we cant do the job. If i worked in construction and did not have the correct tools and safety gear i would not be allowed on the worksite. This is similar.


If you can do the job better than most with a hammer and nails instead of a high-powered nail/brad gun, what foreman/GC is going to tell you to **** off?


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you can do the job better than most with a hammer and nails instead of a high-powered nail/brad gun, what foreman/GC is going to tell you to **** off?


The nail gun is quicker than hammer and nails


----------



## suewho

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you can do the job better than most with a hammer and nails instead of a high-powered nail/brad gun, what foreman/GC is going to tell you to **** off?


pretty much all of them actually


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

And this year's rusty muffler award goes to: Uber for having the world's most uneven "partnership" with its "Third Party Vendors."

Whereas Uber received millions upon millions in investment dollars from some of the world's largest companies, Partners must beg and fight for scraps and crumbs of money that fall from the fat mouths of our owners.


----------



## suewho

Anyone read " a confederacy of dunces?"


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you can do the job better than most with a hammer and nails instead of a high-powered nail/brad gun, what foreman/GC is going to tell you to **** off?


If you have 2 tradies nailing down flooring, the guy with the hammer will be told to go, not the guy with the nail gun. You picked a bad example.

I am not defending uber nor am i saying they are correct, however they require you to use a vehicle within designated age requirements, if we dont meet those requirements we cant do it.

Ironically uber are so hell bent on not conforming with govt regulations, ie insurance, licensing, backround checks and inspections, yet they use regulations to stop uberjax.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

unter ling said:


> The nail gun is quicker than hammer and nails


Yes, that's my point. The nail gun is obviously the preferred tool, but if this guy does outstanding work, and the gc is in a pinch, is he going to not let the guy work?



suewho said:


> pretty much all of them actually


Maybe in Australia. I've seen plenty of subcontractors with inferior tools completing jobs. One subcontractor I had told me he got paid to paint a whole house in Ponte vedra, and instead of wasting money on a sprayer, he and another guy did it with an 18" roller and a paint brush.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Relax, Santander has a deal for you !


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, that's my point. The nail gun is obviously the preferred tool, but if this guy does outstanding work, and the gc is in a pinch, is he going to not let the guy work?
> 
> Maybe in Australia. I've seen plenty of subcontractors with inferior tools completing jobs. One subcontractor I had told me he got paid to paint a whole house in Ponte vedra, and instead of wasting money on a sprayer, he and another guy did it with an 18" roller and a paint brush.


In a pinch maybe, but uber are not in pinch. They have drivers coming out of their ring hole


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Uber jax, i have some sympathy for you. Uber could have handled this better.
> 
> But unfortunately if we dont have the correct tools we cant do the job. If i worked in construction and did not have the correct tools and safety gear i would not be allowed on the worksite. This is similar.
> 
> You suggest there should have been some sort of severence pay or something, seriously i expected better from you.
> 
> Unfortunately you have recieved a back hander to the face from uber, something that many members on this forum feel will happen to them at some stage.
> 
> I think this goes to prove that being a uber partner makes you a slave to the uber system, that as partners you work for uber and that you cannot make uber work for you.
> 
> I am sure that you will bounce back from this and continue with what some of us feel are your pesky ways. Your posts are welcomed by all


Ok, I see where your coming from and respect your viewpoint Unter Ling.

With that being said ... I could easily afford to go buy a hammer and safety tools etc for a job. But to be put in the position to have to go buy a car and spend multiple thousands just to drive for Uber after the way they just treated me and how they handled this whole thing. I have serious reservations about that and my future with a company like this. It's a bad relationship with a lot of risk, especially when the trust has been broken in this way.

I mean, they gave me something (unbeknownst to me) and now they're taking it away from me when there were no problems with it in the first place. Ya know, if ain't broken, don't fix it. Again, nothing else matters, even tho I was one of the top notch drivers in all of Uber! Never had any fare reviews, never had any complaints filed against me by any rider, was always professional in with dealing with support. I was an exemplary representative for the Uber brand. BUT, none of that matters or has any weight in this situation that They (Uber) messed up themselves from the get go. Now I have to suffer and take the fall. Yeah, the more I think about the bitter I become. Now I know for sure (and I hope you can see from this test case of mine) just what I'm going thru and dealing with that Uber does not care one bit about it's drivers! Your just a number, nothing else matters! It's really sad and shows you the path that Uber has taken. This will eventually take it's toll as well on the driving force. It can't be any other way. Once everyone recognizes the fact that your hard work and going the extra mile doesn't matter then Uber will no longer matter! ...

The problem with me is that I'm such a customer service oriented person that when Uber is not to it's own driving force it's just demoralizing and sad. This could be a great company to work for if they so choose to be that way but they don't. Damn let me run this Mutha ... I would make it the happiest and most profitable company ever! Why? ...

Cuz I CARE!!! ... Nuff said!


----------



## suewho

Orlando_Driver said:


> Relax, Santander has a deal for you !


omg, I soooo cant believe you just said that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

unter ling said:


> In a pinch maybe, but uber are not in pinch. They have drivers coming out of their ring hole


I'm eager to see this NYE shit. Uber may have done you a favor, @Uber Jax


----------



## Uber Jax

Orlando_Driver said:


> Relax, Santander has a deal for you !


Yeah, nothing like kickin a cripple when he's down! That's the Uber way!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> If you have 2 tradies nailing down flooring, the guy with the hammer will be told to go, not the guy with the nail gun. You picked a bad example.
> 
> I am not defending uber nor am i saying they are correct, however they require you to use a vehicle within designated age requirements, if we dont meet those requirements we cant do it.
> 
> *Ironically uber are so hell bent on not conforming with govt regulations, ie insurance, licensing, backround checks and inspections, yet they use regulations to stop uberjax*.


Great point!  .. Maybe they should concentrate on conforming with all these city and state regulations first.

You know the old saying ... Why don't you clean up your shit in your own backyard first before you complain about mine!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Ok, I see where your coming from and respect your viewpoint Unter Ling.
> 
> With that being said ... I could easily afford to go buy a hammer and safety tools etc for a job. But to be put in the position to have to go buy a car and spend multiple thousands just to drive for Uber after the way they just treated me and how they handled this whole thing. I have serious reservations about that and my future with a company like this. It's a bad relationship with a lot of risk, especially when the trust has been broken in this way.
> 
> I mean, they gave me something (unbeknownst to me) and now they're taking it away from me when there were no problems with it in the first place. Ya know, if ain't broken, don't fix it. Again, nothing else matters, even tho I was one of the top notch drivers in all of Uber! Never had any fare reviews, never had any complaints filed against me by any rider, was always professional in with dealing with support. I was an exemplary representative for the Uber brand. BUT, none of that matters or has any weight in this situation that They (Uber) messed up themselves from the get go. Now I have to suffer and take the fall. Yeah, the more I think about the bitter I become. Now I know for sure (and I hope you can see from this test case of mine) just what I'm going thru and dealing with that Uber does not care one bit about it's drivers! Your just a number, nothing else matters! It's really sad and shows you the path that Uber has taken. This will eventually take it's toll as well on the driving force. It can't be any other way. Once everyone recognizes the fact that your hard work and going the extra mile doesn't matter then Uber will no longer matter! ...
> 
> The problem with me is that I'm such a customer service oriented person that when Uber is not to it's own driving force it's just demoralizing and sad. This could be a great company to work for if they so choose to be that way but they don't. Damn let me run this Mutha ... I would make it the happiest and most profitable company ever! Why? ...
> 
> Cuz I CARE!!! ... Nuff said!


It has taken a long time for me to agree with you on something, but (yay) finally I do. We saw the one sided nature of uber quite a while ago and took constructive action. We told them our terms, and their lies and deceit continued. So we told them to stick it.

We dont like seeing good people like yourself being treated in the manner that the hideous uber machine has treated you. It is something we would like to see stopped.

All we can do is spread the word and say "look what those uber pricks did to uberjax" and perhaps a few more people will take notice


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Great point!  .. Maybe they should concentrate on conforming with all these city and state regulations first.
> 
> You know the old saying ... Why don't you clean up your shit in your own backyard first before you complain about mine!


Stop it jax, i am agreeing with you again, shit i may start liking you. Lol.


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> The nail gun is quicker than hammer and nails


And here in lies the problem ... Is quicker always better?

If the guy with a hammer builds 10 houses with out any mistakes and they last a long time because he took great care in his craft, versus the guy with a nail gun who builds the same 10 houses but 7 of them need to be replaced in a couple of years, all because he went too fast, cut corners and didn't take pride or care in what he did, who would you want to have working for you or which one of these houses would you rather buy?

This is what is currently happening with Uber! They are having to now go back and try to correct this and it's just costing them more money cuz they are not doing it right in the first place!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Stop it jax, i am agreeing with you again, shit i may start liking you. Lol.


LOL! .. To truly know me is to Love me!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> And here in lies the problem ... Is quicker always better?
> 
> If the guy with a hammer builds 10 houses with out any mistakes and they last a long time because he took great care in his craft, versus the guy with a nail gun who builds the same 10 houses but 7 of them need to be replaced in a couple of years, all because he went too fast, cut corners and didn't take pride or care in what he did, who would you want to have working for you or which one of these houses would you rather buy?
> 
> This is what is currently happening with Uber! They are having to now go back and try to correct this and it's just costing them more money cuz they are not doing it right in the first place!


Please can we stop with the hammer versus nail gun.

Look the nail gun is a great concept and tool, and makes the job more efficient, the same thing with the uber app.

The nail gun has improved construction and the uber app has improved the way paxs get a taxi.

Its just the wankers behind the app. None of them have experience in transporting people and probably none in customer relations either.


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Please can we stop with the hammer versus nail gun.
> 
> Look the nail gun is a great concept and tool, and makes the job more efficient, the same thing with the uber app.
> 
> The nail gun has improved construction and the uber app has improved the way paxs get a taxi.
> 
> Its just the wankers behind the app. None of them have experience in transporting people and probably none in customer relations either.


Agreed .. so what this Ultimately means or what it is saying is this ...
It's not the tool that one uses but it maybe the knowledge of how he uses it and knows what to do with it! It comes down to the person who has the skilzzzzz!

Just like the ladies will tell ya ... It's not necessarily the size that matters if you know what your doing and what to do with it that is most satisfying! Jus Sayin ...


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Agreed .. so what this Ultimately means or what it is saying is this ...
> It's not the tool that one uses but it maybe the knowledge of how he uses it and knows what to do with it! It comes down to the person who has the skilzzzzz!
> 
> Just like the ladies will tell ya ... It's not necessarily the size that matters if you know what your doing and what to do with it that is most satisfying! Jus Sayin ...


Oh stop it!!!!!!!!! I am agreeing with you again!!!!!!!! This has to stop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> LOL! .. To truly know me is to Love me!


Aaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Oh stop it!!!!!!!!! I am agreeing with you again!!!!!!!! This has to stop!!!!!!!!!


Come to the light Unter! LOL!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Come to the light Unter! LOL!


I thought i had i used exclamation marks.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Aaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh


Your feelin it! My super powers are working, your futile attempt to disregard them are of no use!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> I thought i had i used exclamation marks.!!!!!!!!!


No one can ever over take the King of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Your feelin it! My super powers are working, your futile attempt to disregard them are of no use!


But perhaps my plan was so cunning that you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel. You have been converted to an uncontrolable entity seething with hatred for uber, spitting venomous barbs and exclamation marks lol


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> No one can ever over take the King of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where is nurse ratshit, when is my medication time. I am having fun with uber jax, this has got to stop.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Jax, sorry to read about the treatment you are getting from Uber. Re NYE, do you have any clients with whom you have established a really good rapport and friendship who might want to hire you to drive privately, perhaps in their own vehicle? Or maybe you could find another deal like your SLS must have been- low mileage, owned by someone having to give up driving, etc., and upgrade without a major cash outlay to something that meets Uber's requirements. 
OTOH, It might take you a little time, but if you enjoy driving for people, as seems to be the case, you could get the word out to folks around the retirement communities in your area and offer your services. Or sign on with a limo operator. You might give up the flexibility, but from your other posts I gather that you were pretty much on call 24/7 anyway.
However this shakes out for you, I wish you the best. I have enjoyed reading your contributions to the forum.


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> But perhaps my plan was so cunning that you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel. You have been converted to an uncontrolable entity seething with hatred for uber, spitting venomous barbs and exclamation marks lol


Ya know, Uber has a way of doin that to ya! I believe this IS the only thing they KNOW about!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Where is nurse ratshit, when is my medication time. I am having fun with uber jax, this has got to stop.!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Let's bring on nurse ratshit and get this party started! (while I look for my one dollar bills).

Booo Yaaa! Let the games begin ... Gunna make it rain up in this Mutha!


----------



## Uber Jax

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jax, sorry to read about the treatment you are getting from Uber. Re NYE, do you have any clients with whom you have established a really good rapport and friendship who might want to hire you to drive privately, perhaps in their own vehicle? Or maybe you could find another deal like your SLS must have been- low mileage, owned by someone having to give up driving, etc., and upgrade without a major cash outlay to something that meets Uber's requirements.
> OTOH, It might take you a little time, but if you enjoy driving for people, as seems to be the case, you could get the word out to folks around the retirement communities in your area and offer your services. Or sign on with a limo operator. You might give up the flexibility, but from your other posts I gather that you were pretty much on call 24/7 anyway.
> However this shakes out for you, I wish you the best. I have enjoyed reading your contributions to the forum.


Thank You Older Chauffeur! .. I certainly appreciate your kind words as well. It means a lot to see most all of you understand and support me with your comments such as this, and for that I am humbled and Thankful!


----------



## Goober

Dude, how could you not have realized your car was too old? This is your fault and there are plenty of drivers.


----------



## Uber Jax

Goober said:


> Dude, how could you not have realized your car was too old? This is your fault and there are plenty of drivers.


DUDE did you even read the thread? .. I was the one who told them (Uber) it was a 2002 in the very beginning!

Now do yourself a favor and go read this thread from the beginning and you will see how silly this post is you just made!   ... SMH !


----------



## Goober

Uber Jax said:


> DUDE did you even read the thread? .. I was the one who told them (Uber) it was a 2002 in the very beginning!
> 
> Now do yourself a favor and go read this thread from the beginning and you will see how silly this post is you just made!   ... SMH !


I read it, they made the mistake and have corrected it. The only thing silly is you trying to fight it.


----------



## Uber Jax

Goober said:


> I read it, they made the mistake and have corrected it. The only thing silly is you trying to fight it.


Who said I was fighting it? I just want some fairness out of this.


----------



## Goober

Uber Jax said:


> Who said I was fighting it? I just want some fairness out of this.


Well, you fighting for fairness then...


----------



## Uber Jax

Goober said:


> Well, you fighting for fairness then...


Indeed and agreed!


----------



## Patrick Menzel

Uber Jax said:


> Who said I was fighting it? I just want some fairness out of this.


Ya know UBer Jax, you could draft a letter to telling them how much you've enjoyed working here, and the clients enjoy the service I provide. Inform them you want to work with them about my car qualifications that have been discussed, so I can continue doing what both, I and your customers enjoy. How can I prove to you my car is very reliable? Mention, I've complete X# of amazing trips and had no issues. In fact, my inspection is still good until 1/1/15 or whatever the date, it's on file with you guys. I work hard to maintain my car for my customers and please open to extending my driving privileges. Is there some way we can make an agreement?

I wish you the best, sir!


----------



## centralFLFuber

Patrick Menzel said:


> Ya know UBer Jax, you could draft a letter to telling them how much you've enjoyed working here, and the clients enjoy the service I provide. Inform them you want to work with them about my car qualifications that have been discussed, so I can continue doing what both, I and your customers enjoy. How can I prove to you my car is very reliable? Mention, I've complete X# of amazing trips and had no issues. In fact, my inspection is still good until 1/1/15 or whatever the date, it's on file with you guys. I work hard to maintain my car for my customers and please open to extending my driving privileges. Is there some way we can make an agreement?
> 
> I wish you the best, sir!


No matter what he says or does...their gonna tell him his car is too old...buy another newer car...WE DONT CARE/TALK TO THE UBER HAND


----------



## DjTim

I love the cat meme


----------



## UberLuxbod

Uber Jax said:


> The difference here being you KNEW about your garbage! I never KNEW about what Uber's rule was at accepting an older car. I thought they made an acceptation due to the fact it wasn't on the drop down list and I also I stated it was 3 years older! I sent them pictures of the condition it was in. So whether they allowed it, fudged it, made it happen, or were just completely inept through their on boarding process, you can't tell me they didn't KNOW!!! I mean, I told them directly, I sent pictures, they have the Vin #, they have my insurance card, they have my motor vehicle report, etc. How does this slip through or even get past go with several operations managers working with my paperwork to get it approved? Your gunna tell me it was a miscommunication? WTF!
> 
> I have all the right to complain!! Now I have to pay a price for this when it was not my fault what-so-ever. I mean, why not give me some kind of notice to get things corrected at the very least. To take one of the companies best drivers off the road right before the biggest night of the year is just plain wrong! Or give me some type of severance pay. I don't deserve this! This just goes to show you they don't care about their drivers one bit! If they are willing to take a top driver off the grid because of their own incompetence, it's plain to see they could give a rats ass about us drivers.
> But my top 5* rating after 400 rides, my great customer service, my super comments I get from my riders every week and my being available to drive on the clock 24/7, doesn't matter one bit. None of that matters! They are not considerate, or compassionate for a drivers well being (financial or otherwise) but to just drop him like a hot potato!
> They created this debacle and they should find some way or middle ground to make it right!!
> 
> I have lost all respect for Uber as a company! They don't and never will have our backs!
> So yeah, I have plenty to complain about! What a bunch of nincompoops!


I suspect you now feel a bit of the pain that some of the early adopter Black and Lux drivers have felt.

Invested and signed upnforna High End Service.

Your Own Private Driver etc.....

And then in turns into Rideshare.

They sold that Cadillac in the UK for a few years.

I think they sold 6 or 7.....


----------



## Uber Jax

Patrick Menzel said:


> Ya know UBer Jax, you could draft a letter to telling them how much you've enjoyed working here, and the clients enjoy the service I provide. Inform them you want to work with them about my car qualifications that have been discussed, so I can continue doing what both, I and your customers enjoy. How can I prove to you my car is very reliable? Mention, I've complete X# of amazing trips and had no issues. In fact, my inspection is still good until 1/1/15 or whatever the date, it's on file with you guys. I work hard to maintain my car for my customers and please open to extending my driving privileges. Is there some way we can make an agreement?
> 
> I wish you the best, sir!


Thanks Pat! Well stated, Thank You! 

However, Uber says it's about the insurance coverage with their carrier!


----------



## Jay2dresq

Unfortunately we're all pawns in Uber's quest for world domination. You were an eager and willing driver with an obviously nice car due to the numerous pics you supplied. It was a couple years older than the cutoff, but someone in Uber's management bent the rules for you, and activated you just so they could get another driver on the road. 

FFWD several months later... Now they're reevaluating their records. Someone catches on that your car does not match what is in their system. You're deactivated pending a "proper" vehicle is added to your account. You're a driver. A disposable commodity. They probably just got 300 people signed up last week from their radio and craigslist ads. 

It kind of sucks to be you. They should have just told you outright in the beginning your car was too old. That would have been the right thing to do. It did not fit in with their agenda at the time of adding as many drivers as possible. 

All that being said, I hope you do stay with Uber, be it you somehow get your car grandfathered in, or you can scrape the cash to purchase a newer vehicle. I do thoroughly enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## The Geek

"_Man the bullshit in Uber-Nam piled up so fast you needed wings to stay above it_.".


----------



## Kim Chi

Uber Jax said:


> LOL! .. To truly know me is to Love me!


Tell it like it is!


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Pat! Well stated, Thank You!
> 
> However, Uber says it's about the insurance coverage with their carrier!


That's what I don't agree about the Uber response. It really is a BS statement.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber Jax, your whole situation reminds me a lot of Boxer from _Animal Farm. 








_
then

_







_


----------



## Uber Jax

Jay2dresq said:


> Unfortunately we're all pawns in Uber's quest for world domination. You were an eager and willing driver with an obviously nice car due to the numerous pics you supplied. It was a couple years older than the cutoff, but someone in Uber's management bent the rules for you, and activated you just so they could get another driver on the road.
> 
> FFWD several months later... Now they're reevaluating their records. Someone catches on that your car does not match what is in their system. You're deactivated pending a "proper" vehicle is added to your account. You're a driver. A disposable commodity. They probably just got 300 people signed up last week from their radio and craigslist ads.
> 
> It kind of sucks to be you. They should have just told you outright in the beginning your car was too old. That would have been the right thing to do. It did not fit in with their agenda at the time of adding as many drivers as possible.
> 
> All that being said, I hope you do stay with Uber, be it you somehow get your car grandfathered in, or you can scrape the cash to purchase a newer vehicle. I do thoroughly enjoy reading your posts.


Thanks Jay! .. Yup you nailed it in your well defined post!


----------



## UberCemetery

Ok so lets say they work with you on this, but give 30 days to get another vehicle. What would you do then @Uber Jax ?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Ok, so now my account is not activated as of 10 min ago. This one really takes the cake.
> 
> When I originally signed up, I sent in pictures of my car and explained it is a one owner in showroom condition.
> I also stated it was a 2002 SLS Cadillac. My insurance renewal is due next week so I went ahead and paid it up for the next 6 months. I just sent in the renewal card. Now when I signed up there was no choice on the list of cars from the drop down list . Uber mangager (to remain unnamed ) approved it and it came back as a 2009 DTS Cadillac. Unbeknownst to me I thought it was done that way just because there was no other option.
> 
> Now, I get an e-mail back stating this ... Here is that e-mail with my responses....
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> *Z G* (Uber)
> 
> *Dec 26 08:57 *
> 
> Hi DJ,
> 
> This is Z, Operations Manager with Uber Jacksonville here. This insurance document you provided is for a 2002 Cadillac Seville while the vehicle listed on your account is a Cadillac DTS 2009. Can you please provide updated vehicle insurance for this vehicle and we can update your account. Thanks!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Z,
> 
> It's been like that from the very beginning. You can go back and check the record.
> I believe they did it that way cuz my car was not on the list of cars to choose from!
> This is the way it has been from day one. Nothing has changed!
> 
> Check with T, (Operations Manager)I'm sure he can fill ya in on it, I'm sure!
> 
> Regards,
> DJ
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Z,
> 
> Why is my Driver account not activated now?
> Please re-activate it! There is no reason for this!
> 
> Regards,
> DJ


....sorry for your troubles UberJax-Off, but I have to ask....where is all that sunshine and happiness that you were always blowing up everyone's ass on this forum NOW?


----------



## Uber Jax

UberCemetery said:


> Ok so lets say they work with you on this, but give 30 days to get another vehicle. What would you do then @Uber Jax ?


Well first off, I would work it and I would get New Years Day's business!
They allowed me 5 months of work with this Fopaux, they messed up on, so now I would want 90 days to allow me to make enough money and time to find a good used car comparable to what I drive now. This way I won't go into an immediate hole of having to go out and buy one right this minute. I could strategize a lot more and plan instead of being blindsided!


----------



## Realityshark

Wow...Uber Jax dumped by Uber. This pretty much says it all. Uber is a monster company who has no idea who actually works for them. I've been on this forum long enough to know that Uber Jax is obviously a good driver and a decent guy who likes what he does. Uber does not know or care who works for them. This includes the managers in the local offices. Uber is simply a machine that cranks out $$$. They have overwhelmed the legal system and the insurance companies because of their viral growth. Uber does not care about anyone who works for them.
Uber Jax, it sounds to me like you are having trouble accepting the fact that you are a replaceable number in Uber's eyes. You seem pissed off that they are not even treating you like a human. It sounds like some other Uber employee, who is as expendable as you and I in Uber's eyes, made a mistake and let your old car slip through the screening cracks. Now they have caught it. The expendable clones in your local office are not going to do anything except whatever the handbook tells them to do. Your choice is to either buy a late model or new car and continue this crazy ride share social experiment or continue beating your head against your local Uber office trying to either tear it down or force them to notice you. Maybe it's time to realize that none of us matter to Uber at all. As long as they can fill the driver quota with their Craigslist lies, Uber really does not give a shit about any of us.

I'm really sorry that you are going through this, especially around the holidays. Consider that statement...... I, a random stranger on a blog, actually cares more about you then the company you work for does. Good luck.


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....sorry for your troubles UberJax-Off, but I have to ask....where is all that sunshine and happiness that you were always blowing up everyone's ass on this forum NOW?


Thanks WS, My sunshine and happiness is still there for what I do and always will be. 
Again, that sunshine and happiness is and never was about or for Uber, it was for me!
I say this again, I don't work for Uber, I make Uber work for me!

*Uber is easily far above and beyond the WORST Phuking company I have ever been associated with!!!*

However, I like the technology part of it and the service that I provide for my clients. That also will never change.
I am still happy and full of sunshine about all that! 

As far as Uber goes they are a real piece of work!


----------



## Jay2dresq

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks WS, My sunshine and happiness is still there for what I do and always will be.
> Again, that sunshine and happiness is and never was about or for Uber, it was for me!
> I say this again, I don't work for Uber, I make Uber work for me!
> 
> *Uber is easily far above and beyond the WORST Phuking company I have ever been associated with!!!*
> 
> However, I like the technology part of it and the service that I provide for my clients. That also will never change.
> I am still happy and full of sunshine about all that!
> 
> As far as Uber goes they are a real piece of work!


You certainly have the right mindset. I notice that the the drivers that view the customers as "clients" rather than just "passengers" are generally earning higher ratings. As far as 90 days to secure an approved vehicle? I think you will be damn lucky if you're granted 2 weeks, and I think you deserve 30 days to earn up a down payment and to shop.


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> Wow...Uber Jax dumped by Uber. This pretty much says it all. Uber is a monster company who has no idea who actually works for them. I've been on this forum long enough to know that Uber Jax is obviously a good driver and a decent guy who likes what he does. Uber does not know or care who works for them. This includes the managers in the local offices. Uber is simply a machine that cranks out $$$. They have overwhelmed the legal system and the insurance companies because of their viral growth. Uber does not care about anyone who works for them.
> Uber Jax, it sounds to me like you are having trouble accepting the fact that you are a replaceable number in Uber's eyes. You seem pissed off that they are not even treating you like a human. It sounds like some other Uber employee, who is as expendable as you and I in Uber's eyes, made a mistake and let your old car slip through the screening cracks. Now they have caught it. The expendable clones in your local office are not going to do anything except whatever the handbook tells them to do. Your choice is to either buy a late model or new car and continue this crazy ride share social experiment or continue beating your head against your local Uber office trying to either tear it down or force them to notice you. Maybe it's time to realize that none of us matter to Uber at all. As long as they can fill the driver quota with their Craigslist lies, Uber really does not give a shit about any of us.
> 
> I'm really sorry that you are going through this, especially around the holidays. Consider that statement...... I, a random stranger on a blog, actually cares more about you then the company you work for does. Good luck.


WoW Shark!! Thank You Sir! ... 

Your post is very insightful and most excellent! Very well thought out and well written!
You have really worded that well about how I feel about this also.

If this whole situation isn't the poster child for what Uber is all about and just how they treat their drivers, then you are obviously left in the dark and live under a rock! This type of behavior by Uber will not last in the long run, How can it?

I think we can all see that Uber is in the news for one bad thing or another on a daily basis now. It's will get worse in time to come as soon as they start losing a few of these lawsuits! Uber will be spending more on lawsuits and defending them than they take in profits. The bottom line to investors will make them uncomfortable and will soon start backing out or there will be no more new investors to be had. This simply cannot continue on the path that it is right now and survive all this scrutiny by the Drivers force, media, government and courts.

Whenever that ol mighty dollar blinds your path of righteousness, morals, compassion, truth, honesty and trust, you have an uphill battle that you cannot win in the long run unless you change your ways. So far Uber has not and most likely will not!

*Let this situation of mine be a wake up call for all of us drivers! Uber does NOT care about you one Iota!!!!* ..

No matter how exemplary and good you are, none of that matters what-so-ever! 

Will I provide my services for Uber again, yes but I'm NOT a backer of Uber for one minute!

*They are horrible and they just simply SUCK!!!
*
In spite of all this, please go out and put a smile on a clients face today. Make their day and keep doin what you do but do it for YOU! 

*Have a Great Day My Comrades!

Regards,
Uber Jax! *


----------



## Uber Jax

Jay2dresq said:


> You certainly have the right mindset. I notice that the the drivers that view the customers as "clients" rather than just "passengers" are generally earning higher ratings. As far as 90 days to secure an approved vehicle? I think you will be damn lucky if you're granted 2 weeks, and I think you deserve 30 days to earn up a down payment and to shop.


I don't expect 1 day because it's Uber we're dealing with here!


----------



## haohmaru

They did you a favor. You can't make any money (decent money) in Jacksonville anyway couple with the fact they really DON'T have your back when it comes to insurance and it's a no brainer. All it takes is one serious accident where you're at fault and it could **** up your life for years.

Good riddance to Uber.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> They did you a favor. You can't make any money (decent money) in Jacksonville anyway couple with the fact they really DON'T have your back when it comes to insurance and it's a no brainer. All it takes is one serious accident where you're at fault and it could **** up your life for years.
> 
> Good riddance to Uber.


Problem was that I was making decent money! I built a good repeat business of clients!

I do understand about the insurance factor tho!


----------



## haohmaru

400 lifetime trips in 3 months = "decent money"? Even if you were averaging $10/trip ($4000 - 20% = $3200 - gas (?) = less than $1000/mo.

That's not decent money IMHO, but what do I know?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

It's those repeat clients you need to contact and let them know what has happened. Try to get a few of them to pay you to drive them in their cars. Set a fair price and make it work!


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> 400 lifetime trips in 3 months = "decent money"? Even if you were averaging $10/trip ($4000 - 20% = $3200 - gas (?) = less than $1000/mo.
> 
> That's not decent money IMHO, but what do I know?


I averaged far more than #10.00 a trip! 
I live in Orange Park, so I do a lot of airport runs and beach runs etc. 
Plus there are other things in play your not aware of as well ... That's the difference.

Now you know!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Uber Jax said:


> Well first off, I would work it and I would get New Years Day's business!
> They allowed me 5 months of work with this Fopaux, they messed up on, so now I would want 90 days to allow me to make enough money and time to find a good used car comparable to what I drive now. This way I won't go into an immediate hole of having to go out and buy one right this minute. I could strategize a lot more and plan instead of being blindsided!


Ahem....... I believe you meant to type "faux pas" there, right?


----------



## haohmaru

Uber Jax said:


> I averaged far more than #10.00 a trip!
> I live in Orange Park, so I do a lot of airport runs and beach runs etc.
> Plus there are other things in play your not aware of as well ... That's the difference.
> 
> Now you know!


I live in Fleming Island.

Typical run to the airport is about $25.

In any event, let's talk real numbers here. Let's say EVERY run was an airport run and you averaged $25/trip (which I know you don't).

$10,000.00 - 20% = $8000.00 - $400 for the $1/trip Uber = $7600.00

And from here we'll calculate your cadillac at a generous 25MPG and your average trip to the airport being 22 miles one way x 400 trips = 8800 miles/25 = 352 gallons of gasoline x a (generously low) average of $3 per gallon = $1056.00

Now you're down to ~$6600.00/3 months

And the above is a DREAM scenario. All long trips and I'm not counting miles on return trips. I'm assuming you're sitting at the airport and getting a ride back to Orange Park (highly, HIGHLY unlikely) EVERY SINGLE TIME.

Not factoring in vehicle wear, car insurance, oil changes, TAXES, or anything else.

$2200/mo = $550/wk if everything is absolutely perfect and doesn't include anything ^ above.

And I know your Uber experience does not average $25/ride in the Jacksonville area and "surges" are pretty much non existent. Your numbers aren't anywhere close to $2200.00/mo.

But, hey, keep convincing yourself if you want to.


----------



## Uber Jax

Older Chauffeur said:


> Ahem....... I believe you meant to type "faux pas" there, right?


Yeah That ... Thanks OC ... another fat fingering the keyboard!


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> I live in Fleming Island.
> 
> Typical run to the airport is about $25.
> 
> In any event, let's talk real numbers here. Let's say EVERY run was an airport run and you averaged $25/trip (which I know you don't).
> 
> $10,000.00 - 20% = $8000.00 - $400 for the $1/trip Uber = $7600.00
> 
> And from here we'll calculate your cadillac at a generous 25MPG and your average trip to the airport being 22 miles one way x 400 trips = 8800 miles/25 = 352 gallons of gasoline x a (generously low) average of $3 per gallon = $1056.00
> 
> Now you're down to ~$6600.00/3 months
> 
> And the above is a DREAM scenario. All long trips and I'm not counting miles on return trips. I'm assuming you're sitting at the airport and getting a ride back to Orange Park (highly, HIGHLY unlikely) EVERY SINGLE TIME.
> 
> Not factoring in vehicle wear, car insurance, oil changes, TAXES, or anything else.
> 
> $2200/mo = $550/wk if everything is absolutely perfect and doesn't include anything ^ above.
> 
> And I know your Uber experience does not average $25/ride in the Jacksonville area and "surges" are pretty much non existent. Your numbers aren't anywhere close to $2200.00/mo.
> 
> But, hey, keep convincing yourself if you want to.


If you live in Flemming Island then I don't know what airport your taking them to. $25.00 BS! 
You probably haven't taken anyone to the airport then! You live further away than I do from there.

My airport runs are minimum $40-55 depending where I pick them up at! 

I don't care how you wanna do the numbers, if I need a CPA I may halla at you cuz at the very least your concerned about my finances. There are things I will not post on here about my finances, so you go ahead and keep convincing yourself that this can't work for me either!


----------



## DjTim

Kim Chi said:


> I am just trying to make light of this whole forum. I guess I am lost for words . My Apologies if I offended anyone. My intentions are good.


I think you replied to or with the wrong quote...


----------



## Kim Chi

DjTim said:


> I think you replied to or with the wrong quote...


Oh yeah. You're right. Whoops. Delete.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks WS, My sunshine and happiness is still there for what I do and always will be.
> Again, that sunshine and happiness is and never was about or for Uber, it was for me!
> I say this again, I don't work for Uber, I make Uber work for me!
> 
> *Uber is easily far above and beyond the WORST Phuking company I have ever been associated with!!!*
> 
> However, I like the technology part of it and the service that I provide for my clients. That also will never change.
> I am still happy and full of sunshine about all that!
> 
> As far as Uber goes they are a real piece of work!


"I make Uber work for me"........sounds like they quit on you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

haohmaru said:


> 400 lifetime trips in 3 months = "decent money"? Even if you were averaging $10/trip ($4000 - 20% = $3200 - gas (?) = less than $1000/mo.
> 
> That's not decent money IMHO, but what do I know?


Yeah, I think that Uber Jax-Off is in a bit of denial. The numbers do not seem to work.


----------



## Lou W

Worcester Sauce said:


> Yeah, I think that Uber Jax-Off is in a bit of denial. The numbers do not seem to work.


He's a D-bag.


----------



## uberwatcher

Uber Jax said:


> Well first off, I would work it and I would get New Years Day's business!
> They allowed me 5 months of work with this Fopaux, they messed up on, so now I would want 90 days to allow me to make enough money and time to find a good used car comparable to what I drive now. This way I won't go into an immediate hole of having to go out and buy one right this minute. I could strategize a lot more and plan instead of being blindsided!


@Uber Jax, you seem like a decent guy but I have to say you were lucky you got to drive for those five months. They messed up but your vehicle doesn't meet their requirements. In fact in most cities they have a maximum age of between 5-10 years for taxicabs too so that is another whole issue. Part of that is due to genuine safety concerns (think safety features) as well as matters of perception. If you want to continue for Uber and you have the funds you would have been better off not burning your bridges and instead simply focus on getting a vehicle which qualifies.

I'm not an Uber shill either if you read my post history here. Good luck to you though. Sometimes when one door closes another better one opens. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> If you live in Flemming Island then I don't know what airport your taking them to. $25.00 BS!
> You probably haven't taken anyone to the airport then! You live further away than I do from there.
> 
> My airport runs are minimum $40-55 depending where I pick them up at!
> 
> I don't care how you wanna do the numbers, if I need a CPA I may halla at you cuz at the very least your concerned about my finances. There are things I will not post on here about my finances, so you go ahead and keep convincing yourself that this can't work for me either!


.....why, Uber Jax-Off....I am surprised at you. You sound cross and out-of-sorts. Where is all that kum-by-ya, "positive attitude" Kool-Aid that you have been over-dosing on? I sense some bitterness and angst. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suewho

He's just a bit upset because he's just realised when it comes to uber he's not "special"..hes just like everybody else.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

suewho said:


> He's just a bit upset because he's just realised when it comes to uber he's not "special"..hes just like everybody else.


...God, I hope not


----------



## suewho

Not taking it very well either is he?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LAuberX said:


> that car just screams Florida or maybe Palm Springs
> 
> I like how they said "you listed it as a 2009"... so uber never made a mistake!


POST # 21 / LAUBERx: In an earlier
description of this Seville Saga, I recall
that the Make & Year went from '02 SLS
to an '09 DTS. UBER DID make an initial
transposition error that UJax allowed to
slide. Now, with error discovered, its
the OPSMGR that has to regrettably give
the '02 the NOGO.


----------



## Lou W

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....why, Uber Jax-Off....I am surprised at you. You sound cross and out-of-sorts. Where is all that kum-by-ya, "positive attitude" Kool-Aid that you have been over-dosing on? I sense some bitterness and angst. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uber Jax! If you're a man, respond! Since you fail to meet the minimum requirements, I demand you remove the Uber from "Uber Jax."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

wisuber said:


> Time to trade it in if you want to Uber on.


POST # 33 / WISUBER: You'd look good in
the UberJaxMobile! Make him an offer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JaxBeachDriver said:


> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/4820504989.html


POST # 42/ JBD: Most intelligent sugges-
tion yet for UJax. But Uber Caddy Daddy will
have to go with a private sale to minimize
the 3 model year $$$$ difference.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

centralFLFuber said:


> to go online and watch some videos/class to be reactivated $100 Bucks! do you believe that shit ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS to use My Car/ MY GAS/ MY Insurance risk to pickup cheap ass passengers for $10 rides that dont even gross me anything but pocket change!!!
> 
> F*CK U UBER!!!
> 
> and yes im pissed...can u tell???


POST # 77 / CENTFLFLUBER: Could it be
time to give Ruthless Leader the goodwill-
to-all single-fingered-salute?


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> Uber Jax! If you're a man, respond! Since you fail to meet the minimum requirements, I demand you remove the Uber from "Uber Jax."


Ya know Lou, Your a waste of breath! You are in no position to demand anything!
If you demand that then I demand you show us your Driver Rating on your Uber phone app! If you even drive ... 
You were probably deactivated for low performance! LMAO!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

suewho said:


> Anyone read " a confederacy of dunces?"


POST # 100/ SUE WHO? : Bob MAY be
YOUR uncle, but the confederacy is of
Yesmen/women @UBER HQ. UberJax
needs to compile the list of Initial Funders
and bring his considerable persuation
to bear. They might all be dreaming of
the predicted IPO $Billions, but TK's heart-
less antics must have SOME of them
dry heaving!


----------



## Uber Jax

*Ok Look ... *

Most all common sense members here know where I stand and what I think about all this. I have responded to every question put forth good or bad. I can't beat this dead horse anymore than I have. If a few of you want to take this to left field and make it what it's not then feel free to do it. I know who the haters are cuz your always the same ones doing it, not only to me but to the whole board. Ok, so you came in here and made you hater comments and are trying your best to either get to me or get some bandwagon jumpers to join you. Well, good luck with that! Cuz I see and know who my board friends are when it gets tough or when ya need a bit of support.

No, I will not take blame for this **** up by Uber, Yes, I am bitter and disappointed, but it is what it is and it was what it was and it will be what it will be! I have been through much worse and have survived. This to shall pass! I have things going on that no one knows anything about. My future is still bright.

I am now in the mode to really help other drivers see just how low Uber is willing to go to make that all mighty dollar!
I hope this thread serves a big purpose to others who drive or have yet to drive for Uber. Several of you members have posted some very Super Duper view points on this. I even learned more from my situation and how I look at it from those posts, and for that I Thank You and and am Humbled that you took the time to express your own views on it.

Don't get me wrong here, I also take the negative posts into consideration as long as they are expressed with a view of enlightenment and in a discussion form. However, if they are in an attack and malicious form then I just have to look at who posted it and can tell it's not worth even considering their viewpoint. You know who you are~ ...

Now with all that being said ....

I would have rather been deactivated for doing something really wrong like using a Hammer on someone or raping someone than over a technicality issue because of the year of my pristine car. If it was good enough for 5 months it still should be regardless of what Ubers rules are. The other thing is just in the way they handled all this, it stinks!

I will get over it but in the meantime, my attitude has never changed about being happy and gung ho about what I do for my clients! I cared, I am always available, I am responsible, I am reliable, I am trustworthy, I am fun and I made many friends out of my clients! I can still hold my head up high and know that I gave it my best and I think my ratings not only proved that but you can see that I went that extra mile and step to be the best for my clients as any driver in the world for Uber! They lost a Great Driver that about all I can say! They ****ed that up NOT me!

It's all good, I will see where this work on this forum leads me ... like it was said, when one door closes, another one opens!

Best wishes and Best of Luck to you all!

*Regards,
Uber Jax! *


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> *Ok Look ... *
> 
> Most all common sense members here know where I stand and what I think about all this. I have responded to every question put forth good or bad. I can't beat this dead horse anymore than I have. If a few of you want to take this to left field and make it what it's not then feel free to do it. I know who the haters are cuz your always the same ones doing it, not only to me but to the whole board. Ok, so you came in here and made you hater comments and are trying your best to either get to me or get some bandwagon jumpers to join you. Well, good luck with that! Cuz I see and know who my board friends are when it gets tough or when ya need a bit of support.
> 
> No, I will not take blame for this **** up by Uber, Yes, I am bitter and disappointed, but it is what it is and it was what it was and it will be what it will be! I have been through much worse and have survived. This to shall pass! I have things going on that no one knows anything about. My future is still bright.
> 
> I am now in the mode to really help other drivers see just how low Uber is willing to go to make that all mighty dollar!
> I hope this thread serves a big purpose to others who drive or have yet to drive for Uber. Several of you members have posted some very Super Duper view points on this. I even learned more from my situation and how I look at it from those posts, and for that I Thank You and and am Humbled that you took the time to express your own views on it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, I also take the negative posts into consideration as long as they are expressed with a view of enlightenment and in a discussion form. However, if they are in an attack and malicious form then I just have to look at who posted it and can tell it's not worth even considering their viewpoint. You know who you are~ ...
> 
> Now with all that being said ....
> 
> I would have rather been deactivated for doing something really wrong like using a Hammer on someone or raping someone than over a technicality issue because of the year of my pristine car. If it was good enough for 5 months it still should be regardless of what Ubers rules are. The other thing is just in the way they handled all this, it stinks!
> 
> I will get over it but in the meantime, my attitude has never changed about being happy and gung ho about what I do for my clients! I cared, I am always available, I am responsible, I am reliable, I am trustworthy, I am fun and I made many friends out of my clients! I can still hold my head up high and know that I gave it my best and I think my ratings not only proved that but you can see that I went that extra mile and step to be the best for my clients as any driver in the world for Uber! They lost a Great Driver that about all I can say! They ****ed that up NOT me!
> 
> It's all good, I will see where this work on this forum leads me ... like it was said, when one door closes, another one opens!
> 
> Best wishes and Best of Luck to you all!
> 
> *Regards,
> Uber Jax! *


Yes you can beat this dead horse more, in fact flog it as if it is a rented mule. Lets make this thread bigger than the one that suberman started. Keep flogging uberjax


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> *Ok Look ... *
> 
> Most all common sense members here know where I stand and what I think about all this. I have responded to every question put forth good or bad. I can't beat this dead horse anymore than I have. If a few of you want to take this to left field and make it what it's not then feel free to do it. I know who the haters are cuz your always the same ones doing it, not only to me but to the whole board. Ok, so you came in here and made you hater comments and are trying your best to either get to me or get some bandwagon jumpers to join you. Well, good luck with that! Cuz I see and know who my board friends are when it gets tough or when ya need a bit of support.
> 
> No, I will not take blame for this **** up by Uber, Yes, I am bitter and disappointed, but it is what it is and it was what it was and it will be what it will be! I have been through much worse and have survived. This to shall pass! I have things going on that no one knows anything about. My future is still bright.
> 
> I am now in the mode to really help other drivers see just how low Uber is willing to go to make that all mighty dollar!
> I hope this thread serves a big purpose to others who drive or have yet to drive for Uber. Several of you members have posted some very Super Duper view points on this. I even learned more from my situation and how I look at it from those posts, and for that I Thank You and and am Humbled that you took the time to express your own views on it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, I also take the negative posts into consideration as long as they are expressed with a view of enlightenment and in a discussion form. However, if they are in an attack and malicious form then I just have to look at who posted it and can tell it's not worth even considering their viewpoint. You know who you are~ ...
> 
> Now with all that being said ....
> 
> I would have rather been deactivated for doing something really wrong like using a Hammer on someone or raping someone than over a technicality issue because of the year of my pristine car. If it was good enough for 5 months it still should be regardless of what Ubers rules are. The other thing is just in the way they handled all this, it stinks!
> 
> I will get over it but in the meantime, my attitude has never changed about being happy and gung ho about what I do for my clients! I cared, I am always available, I am responsible, I am reliable, I am trustworthy, I am fun and I made many friends out of my clients! I can still hold my head up high and know that I gave it my best and I think my ratings not only proved that but you can see that I went that extra mile and step to be the best for my clients as any driver in the world for Uber! They lost a Great Driver that about all I can say! They ****ed that up NOT me!
> 
> It's all good, I will see where this work on this forum leads me ... like it was said, when one door closes, another one opens!
> 
> Best wishes and Best of Luck to you all!
> 
> *Regards,
> Uber Jax! *


......quite a manifesto, Uber Jax-Off. Perhaps you should relax and un-wind yourself before your head explodes.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

https://www.uber.com/jobs/list


----------



## Uber Jax

Your wish is my command Unter! I still have a few floggs left in me yet!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Ya know Lou, Your a waste of breath! You are in no position to demand anything!
> If you demand that then I demand you show us your Driver Rating on your Uber phone app! If you even drive ...
> You were probably deactivated for low performance! LMAO!


Uber Jax-Off.....time for an avatar change, me thinks.


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> https://www.uber.com/jobs/list


LOL! ... I was thinking more like Corporate World Driver Trainer.
Something that is needed and useful for us drivers. Something Uber hasn't thought about or done!
I would be great in that capacity! Hell, I might even run into a few of these drivers in this forum! 

I think they have enough **** Ups for all those other jobs listed!


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber Jax-Off.....time for an avatar change, me thinks.


You gotta quit that Stikin Thinkin WS .. I don't change for no one! No need to!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> You gotta quit that Stikin Thinkin WS ..  I don't change for no one! No need to!


What do you mean "you don't change"? You are now an "X" UberX driver....just like me (except I retired and you got "fired"). Perhaps you could give Amway a go....


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> What do you mean "you don't change"? You are now an "X" UberX driver....just like me (except I retired and you got "fired"). Perhaps you could give Amway a go....


No, I'm not fired ... I'm wait listed! .. I can go back anytime I want, I just have to buy a 2005 or newer car!
Am I willing to do that? ... I don't know but I doubt it! 

I was thinking of actually being a Fuller Brush Salesman!


----------



## Realityshark

Worcester Sauce said:


> What do you mean "you don't change"? You are now an "X" UberX driver....just like me (except I retired and you got "fired"). Perhaps you could give Amway a go....


Why are you ****in with a random guy on this blog who has gotten some shitty news from Uber? What need does that fulfil for you?


----------



## Lou W

Uber Jax said:


> Ya know Lou, Your a waste of breath! You are in no position to demand anything!
> If you demand that then I demand you show us your Driver Rating on your Uber phone app! If you even drive ...
> You were probably deactivated for low performance! LMAO!


My rating is irrelevant I drive on. Surrender your Uber identifier or face the consequences you glory thief.


----------



## Lou W

Realityshark said:


> Why are you ****in with a random guy on this blog who has gotten some shitty news from Uber? What need does that fulfil for you?


 Cause he's a long standing ahole and needs to be flogged. And it feels better than kicking the dog or the wife. I love my dog and my wife kicks back.


----------



## Lou W

> When I originally signed up, I sent in pictures of my car and explained it is a one owner in showroom condition.
> I also stated it was a 2002 SLS Cadillac. My insurance renewal is due next week so I went ahead and paid it up for the next 6 months. I just sent in the renewal card. Now when I signed up there was no choice on the list of cars from the drop down list . Uber mangager (to remain unnamed ) approved it and it came back as a 2009 DTS Cadillac. Unbeknownst to me I thought it was done that way just because there was no other option.
> 
> DJ


I have your new tag. DJ=****** Jax. Drop the uber or face legal action.


----------



## SupaJ

Im kinda glad he got fired! He knew what he was doing plus he's a whiny d-bag! F him


----------



## DjTim

This is a ****ing joke right? Again I ask all the ****bags that post here - WHY ALL THE HATE? Man there is a ton of trolls here. 

I mean - all you need is 1 other super member here to post and you have a complete circle jerk of shitbags LOL!


----------



## Uber Jax

Like I have said, it's the always the same one's on this board showing and posting all the hate!

You can go back and look at any of their posts and most of them are in the nature of hate, attacking, smearing, negative, degrading, dehumanizing, rude, mean and condescending, along with all the other things I have not yet mentioned.

All I can say is that Happy people in life just don't go around behaving like that. On the other hand, mean, grumpy, sad and unhappy people take it out on others to try to bring them down to their level of sadness. They think the world owes them something for their demise. They are jealous of others success. They get no attention in life so what do they do? They come on here and go to the most popular place and make a bunch of noise so they can be seen and heard. That fulfills their need and satisfies that attention they so dearly crave! I think we can all see it in their bad behavior. I for one don't care to be known for that kind of behavior, it gets you nowhere!

I pay them no mind cuz the venom they spew is all negative and toxic. I don't hang out or pal around with people like that in real life and I won't do it here! They just don't have any class or etiquette what so ever in their life. So all we can do is wish them well and pray that one day they too can change their ways and maybe find some happiness in dealing with their fellow human being!

Just my take on these haters in here!


----------



## haohmaru

Uber Jax said:


> If you live in Flemming Island then I don't know what airport your taking them to. $25.00 BS!
> You probably haven't taken anyone to the airport then! You live further away than I do from there.
> 
> My airport runs are minimum $40-55 depending where I pick them up at!
> 
> I don't care how you wanna do the numbers, if I need a CPA I may halla at you cuz at the very least your concerned about my finances. There are things I will not post on here about my finances, so you go ahead and keep convincing yourself that this can't work for me either!


I've done many airport runs from Jax ("Flemming Island" is Fleming Island) area. Not one was over $30 - from the Hyatt in Jax or anywhere else. I've done almost as many Uber/Lyft rides as you - with a nice 4.93 cumulative rating from both to boot.

$55 is a joke. Show me that on a ride statement. You can't.


----------



## Uber Jax

I don't bullshit! ... Read it and weep!  

*








Date
December 1, 2014
Time
5:15AM
Duration
30:07
Distance
28.57
Fare
$45.16 









Date
December 1, 2014
Time
3:54PM
Duration
31:00
Distance
25.76
Fare
$41.69 










Date
November 19, 2014
Time
8:48AM
Duration
32:58
Distance
29.47
Fare
$46.90 *

*








Date
November 6, 2014
Time
7:43AM
Duration
41:40
Distance
36.37
Fare
$57.61 
*


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> I've done many airport runs from Jax ("Flemming Island" is Fleming Island) area. Not one was over $30 - from the Hyatt in Jax or anywhere else. I've done almost as many Uber/Lyft rides as you - with a nice 4.93 cumulative rating from both to boot.
> 
> $55 is a joke. Show me that on a ride statement. You can't.


Your right, $55.00 was a joke! It was more like *$57.61* 

I can and I did!


----------



## haohmaru

I've done many (30+) airport rides. Not one was over $35. 

Also, note the miles.

In any event, I'm not not on your side. I get it. Even with OP inflated numbers (mine were mostly from Jax downtown hotels) you still aren't making great money all things considered (-$1, -20%, -gas, -wear and tear, -taxes). The rates and risk simply don't support it being worth it.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> I've done many (30+) airport rides. Not one was over $35.
> 
> Also, note the miles.
> 
> In any event, I'm not not on your side. I get it. Even with OP inflated numbers (mine were mostly from Jax downtown hotels) you still aren't making great money all things considered (-$1, -20%, -gas, -wear and tear, -taxes). The rates and risk simply don't support it being worth it.


Do you really think I care if your on my side? 

With your attitude I don't want even near me let alone on my side.
I guess it sucks to be you on airport runs!


----------



## haohmaru

I don't have an "attitude", I'm realistic. Been an Uber/Lyft driver longer than you with really good ratings and an nice car. It's not worth it. Uber just bent you over and ****ed you in the ass and your saying it "sucks to be me"? LOL.

Even with your best airport runs, you're not averaging anywhere near a decent paycheck. Let's see your statements for the past few months.

You were spouting how proud of yourself you were a couple of months ago making $250/wk being on call 24/7. I think that about sums it up.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> I don't have an "attitude", I'm realistic. Been an Uber/Lyft driver longer than you with really good ratings and an nice car. It's not worth it. Uber just bent you over and ****ed you in the ass and your saying it "sucks to be me"? LOL.
> 
> Even with your best airport runs, you're not averaging anywhere near a decent paycheck. Let's see your statements for the past few months.
> 
> You were spouting how proud of yourself you were a couple of months ago making $250/wk being on call 24/7. I think that about sums it up.


Agreed Uber is a ****ed up company. You won't get rich with Uber!

I didn't say it sucks to be you! I said it sucks to be you ON AIRPORT RUNS!

Note in your own statement how you said a few months ago ... Well I have grown my client list and it has more than doubled my income from that point. Which, I also stated in that post, I would do exactly what I did, and went on to say check back with in 90 days or so.

By the way ... I'm still proud of myself!  ... Now I think that about sums it up!


----------



## haohmaru

I've since joined a courier company - no personal liability and I've been clearing $750 - $1200/wk.

No regrets. And much better than Uber.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> I've since joined a courier company - no personal liability and I've been clearing $750 - $1200/wk.
> 
> No regrets. And much better than Uber.


Congrats and Good for you!


----------



## haohmaru

Uber Jax said:


> Agreed Uber is a ****ed up company. You won't get rich with Uber!
> 
> I didn't say it sucks to be you! I said it sucks to be you ON AIRPORT RUNS!
> 
> Note in your own statement how you said a few months ago ... Well I have grown my client list and it has more than doubled my income from that point. Which, I also stated in that post, I would do exactly what I did, and went on to say check back with in 90 days or so.
> 
> By the way ... I'm still proud of myself!  ... Now I think that about sums it up!


So...checking back in 90 days and you're no longer allowed to drive for Uber... this is good?

Let me know if you want a referral to the courier co.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> So...checking back in 90 days and you're no longer allowed to drive for Uber... this is good?
> 
> Let me know if you want a referral to the courier co.


Obviously it's not good, but I'm not dead in the water either!

Ya never know, may need that referral one day!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DjTim said:


> This is a ****ing joke right? Again I ask all the ****bags that post here - WHY ALL THE HATE? Man there is a ton of trolls here.
> 
> I mean - all you need is 1 other super member here to post and you have a complete circle jerk of shitbags LOL!


Yeah, it really does divide people into 2 categories. There are some truly miserable, spiteful people on this forum.

Just because you're looking at a computer screen doesn't mean real people aren't being hurt by your words. Can you imagine saying these things to real person in a face-to-face scenario?

Does it feel good to be so hurtful? For all we know, this man may have lost his livelihood.

How does uber expect him to get a new car when they've taken away his ability to make any money?

UJ is one of the few members on here who truly enjoyed the job and found a way to make it work for him. It's not like he was on here *****ing every day and now crying because he lost his job. He liked what he did and now it's been taken away from him without any warning.

He's a real person, and a pretty nice one at that.

Don't drop your humanity at the login screen.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

suewho said:


> He's just a bit upset because he's just realised when it comes to uber he's not "special"..hes just like everybody else.





suewho said:


> Not taking it very well either is he?





Lou W said:


> Uber Jax! If you're a man, respond! Since you fail to meet the minimum requirements, I demand you remove the Uber from "Uber Jax."


Have you ever seen the Bully documentary? I thought kids were getting worse. Apparently, even full-grown men and women are reverting to schoolyard bullying behind their computer screens.

Wow, maybe there's a cancer patient on here you can mock, too.

Sickening.


----------



## Jens Anthony

brother, i'm truly sorry to hear what went down. just remember that the pain that your feeling could be the pain of this opportunity closing for another door to open.


----------



## Lou W

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Have you ever seen the Bully documentary? I thought kids were getting worse. Apparently, even full-grown men and women are reverting to schoolyard bullying behind their computer screens.
> 
> Wow, maybe there's a cancer patient on here you can mock, too.
> 
> Sickening.


You get that the guy's car does not meet the minimum requirements that every other uber driver has to comply with, right? And yet he insists he's special and shouldn't have to play by the rules. And as soon as someone points that out, he jumps all ugly. He's no cancer patient, he's a spoiled child, and needs a good spanking. I see it as a public service. No need to thank me.


----------



## suewho

Er, excuse me, yes I would say it to his face. I agree he is a nice guy, but what I said was the truth. He isnt special, in the eyes of uber, he IS in fact just like everyone else, ie: expendable. Which IS a shame, because only 2 weeks ago they were sending him emails saying he was above average.....

to your next quote, I would just go out and buy an approved car, rather than spend all that energy trying to get some sort of fairness, or a satisfactory result from uber on this issue, because we all know that wont happen. Hell will freeze over before uber ever does anything resembling fairness on behalf of one of their drivers.
I would say the same things to my own son, not to bully him but to save him the "pity me" mentality. Life isnt fair.
any grown man or woman knows that.


----------



## suewho

In fact I would be more brutal with my own son...... I would say to him....this is how they treat you and youre thinking of going back for more!!!!!
snap out of it!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

suewho said:


> I would just go out and buy an approved car, rather than spend all that energy trying to get some sort of fairness


With what money? They've taken away his income with no warning.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

haohmaru said:


> I don't have an "attitude", I'm realistic. Been an Uber/Lyft driver longer than you with really good ratings and an nice car. It's not worth it. Uber just bent you over and ****ed you in the ass and your saying it "sucks to be me"? LOL.
> 
> Even with your best airport runs, you're not averaging anywhere near a decent paycheck. Let's see your statements for the past few months.
> 
> You were spouting how proud of yourself you were a couple of months ago making $250/wk being on call 24/7. I think that about sums it up.


good point


----------



## Worcester Sauce

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Have you ever seen the Bully documentary? I thought kids were getting worse. Apparently, even full-grown men and women are reverting to schoolyard bullying behind their computer screens.
> 
> Wow, maybe there's a cancer patient on here you can mock, too.
> 
> Sickening.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

JaxBeachDriver said:


> With what money? They've taken away his income with no warning.


....you mean to say that Uber Jax-Off didn't save any of that "mad money" that he bragged about making with Uber these past few months??? Perhaps you could loan him some of your cash...


----------



## Sydney Uber

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....you mean to say that Uber Jax-Off didn't save any of that "mad money" that he bragged about making with Uber these past few months??? Perhaps you could loan him some of your cash...


Hmmm, something is unravelling here.


----------



## G. Marco

Of course me not knowingly knowing that there was even an issue. 

I believe everyone can see just how they are to blame for this **** Up! I have stated this very clearly! 

In situations like this, it's good to have a board where we can come and share such ineptness for everyone else to see![/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear this happened, I've been reading your input on the forums and do know and understand that you've been putting a lot of hours in to move Jax around. But maybe some of this blame goes on you too... you had to know that your Caddy was three years past the 10 year limit and deep down inside you where hoping that Uber would keep ignoring the fact the your car was a little dated. Your 2002 does look like it's in very good condition, maybe it's the right time to invest on something economical that will allow you to earn more of that Uber money.


----------



## haohmaru

suewho said:


> In fact I would be more brutal with my own son...... I would say to him....this is how they treat you and youre thinking of going back for more!!!!!
> snap out of it!


Exactly what I was trying to say. He's not averaging $25+/fare and I don't care what he says. I've been driving this area longer than him and the average fare is probably $10-15 and I was hanging out near hotels, etc... LOOKING for airport runs. Orange Park is a suburb of Jacksonville and there's not a lot going on there.

I feel bad that he lost his income from Uber, but I also feel like a mistake was made (by Uber) and they caught it and now he has to comply. If he really is grossing $700+ week (which I seriously, seriously doubt) then buying a later model car should not be a problem.

Look at jaxbeachdriver who said she worked 60 hours and GROSSED $600.00 (average $10/hr fare) working the Jacksonville Beach area. That's less than minimum wage when you factor in Uber's cut.

In this area, it's good for a little extra spending money and not a career.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

haohmaru said:


> Look at jaxbeachdriver who said she worked 60 hours and GROSSED $600.00 (average $10/hr fare) working the Jacksonville Beach area. That's less than minimum wage when you factor in Uber's cut.
> 
> In this area, it's good for a little extra spending money and not a career.


The $600 was after Uber's cut, but before my expenses.

I think the thing about orange park is that all the fares are likely pretty far. By comparison, out here at the beach, I've had days where I've done almost exclusively minimum fare rides.


----------



## haohmaru

Orange Park is D-E-A-D.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> Orange Park is D-E-A-D.


Says you ... Shows what you know and what you DON'T!!  

I'll take Orange Park all day and night long!  

Territory is between the top of your head and your two shoulders!


----------



## haohmaru

Uber Jax said:


> Says you ... Shows what you know and what you DON'T!!
> 
> I'll take Orange Park all day and night long!
> 
> Territory is between the top of your head and your two shoulders!


Been there, done that. Show me your best pay statement hanging out in Orange Park/week at your house 24/7.

Know a lot.


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> Been there, done that. Show me your best pay statement hanging out in Orange Park/week at your house 24/7.
> 
> Know a lot.


I have developed and made my immediate area work for me instead of sitting in my car waiting for a ping!
I work smarter that's all there is to it!


----------



## haohmaru

Not exactly what I asked for...


----------



## Uber Jax

haohmaru said:


> Not exactly what I asked for...


Well that's what yur gettin cuz I have never or will I ever post any actual financial records on a public forum.
Not my style for my own reasons which you don't know anything about!


----------



## haohmaru

Cop out. I win. Nobody knows your real name.

BS detector: pinned.


----------



## PT Go

Uber Jax said:


> Well that's what yur gettin cuz I have never or will I ever post any actual financial records on a public forum.
> Not my style for my own reasons which you don't know anything about!


Uber Jax...I like your style. To quote Tim Allen from Galaxy Quest....."Never give up...Never surrender!"


----------



## haohmaru

PT Go said:


> Uber Jax...I like your style. To quote Tim Allen from Galaxy Quest....."Never give up...Never surrender!"


If you drove in Jacksonville, FL, you would've surrendered a looooooooong time ago.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

haohmaru said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. He's not averaging $25+/fare and I don't care what he says. I've been driving this area longer than him and the average fare is probably $10-15 and I was hanging out near hotels, etc... LOOKING for airport runs. Orange Park is a suburb of Jacksonville and there's not a lot going on there.
> 
> I feel bad that he lost his income from Uber, but I also feel like a mistake was made (by Uber) and they caught it and now he has to comply. If he really is grossing $700+ week (which I seriously, seriously doubt) then buying a later model car should not be a problem.
> 
> Look at jaxbeachdriver who said she worked 60 hours and GROSSED $600.00 (average $10/hr fare) working the Jacksonville Beach area. That's less than minimum wage when you factor in Uber's cut.
> 
> In this area, it's good for a little extra spending money and not a career.


sounds like a reasonable assumption grounded by some facts.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> I have developed and made my immediate area work for me instead of sitting in my car waiting for a ping!
> I work smarter that's all there is to it!


...not anymore, apparently


----------



## PT Go

haohmaru said:


> If you drove in Jacksonville, FL, you would've surrendered a looooooooong time ago.


Yeah, I get it. Different areas, same stuff.......I only have to drive part time in California and I'm doing OK. I realize other areas are tough.


----------



## haohmaru

PT Go said:


> Yeah, I get it. Different areas, same stuff.......I only have to drive part time in California and I'm doing OK. I realize other areas are tough.


Jax is dead. The city itself reflects it. This area is nothing like NYC, Boston, LA, etc... and I moved here from the metro NYC area. I know what a busy city is like.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Well that's what yur gettin cuz I have never or will I ever post any actual financial records on a public forum.
> Not my style for my own reasons which you don't know anything about!


....sounds like someone is doing some scramblin'....looks like you have been outed. Based upon your own posts, your "numbers" don't add up. You have an avatar with some ****** with "$" eyeglasses and a fist full of cash......you have been insinuating for months that you are pulling in a shit-bag full of money.......now (suddenly) you have a "disclosure" issue?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

PT Go said:


> Uber Jax...I like your style. To quote Tim Allen from Galaxy Quest....."Never give up...Never surrender!"


I sense serious denial with Uber Jax-Off. Uber busted him (albeit late) on a legit issue. Now he is whining like a little *****.


----------



## Uber Jax

Look, I don't care what you think. I could give a rats ass if you think I'm rich or if I'm poor. I don't have to prove my financial status to you for any reason. Your not gunna play me by some idiotic psychological play to make me post my personal and private business. I know who I am and what I stand for. I a good guy, well liked and am good to my fellow human being. Something you don't know anything about! 
So get over yourselves! 
Your just not important to me what so ever! Get It?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

PT Go said:


> Yeah, I get it. Different areas, same stuff.......I only have to drive part time in California and I'm doing OK. I realize other areas are tough.


Yeah, I agree with your point. It looks like an even greater disparity is developing between the earnings potential of many markets that were previously profitable. Case in point, Boston. Used to be great....not so much these days.


----------



## SupaJ

Uber Jax said:


> Well that's what yur gettin cuz I have never or will I ever post any actual financial records on a public forum.
> Not my style for my own reasons which you don't know anything about!


Weren't you *****ing and whining for like a week for some other guy to show proof??? And here you are, just a little bi*ch that got fired cause drove old piece of sh*t


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Look, I don't care what you think. I could give a rats ass if you think I'm rich or if I'm poor. I don't have to prove my financial status to you for any reason. Your not gunna play me by some idiotic psychological play to make me post my personal and private business. I know who I am and what I stand for. I a good guy, well liked and am good to my fellow human being. Something you don't know anything about!
> So get over yourselves!
> Your just not important to me what so ever! Get It?


My, but your tone has changed!! You brought this on by yourself Uber Jax-Off....stop digging.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

SupaJ said:


> Weren't you *****ing and whining for like a week for some other guy to show proof??? And here you are, just a little bi*ch that got fired cause drove old piece of sh*t


great point


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Well that's what yur gettin cuz I have never or will I ever post any actual financial records on a public forum.
> Not my style for my own reasons which you don't know anything about!


You have a serious credibility deficit....


----------



## Uber Jax

Oh geez, look it's the same ol' band of ********* posting the same ol shit over and over once again.
I called it right in my other post when I said to just go look at all their other posts. They are all the same negative, rude, condescending, venom spewing toxic waste that serves absolutely no purpose, except it just confirms that your that much more of a ******** than your last post!

You guys are exhausting and a waste of time and space. I guess all forums have to have their class clowns tho.
Don't you ever get tired of being a ******** to everyone all the time? Man what a life you guys lead! Doh!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> I have developed and made my immediate area work for me instead of sitting in my car waiting for a ping!
> I work smarter that's all there is to it!


........is that a fact?? Then sell your 12 year old vehicle and buy one that is "Uber-approved", and get back to driving. You might want to consider "blowing your own horn" a little less loudly. Try "pumping your brakes" on that abrasive "look-at-me" style of yours. Tout yourself with some attenuation. Fact-check yourself. You might find a little more support (and less contentiousness) from many of the members on this forum (who you are so eager to marginalize).


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Oh geez, look it's the same ol' band of ********* posting the same ol shit over and over once again.
> I called it right in my other post when I said to just go look at all their other posts. They are all the same negative, rude, condescending, venom spewing toxic waste that serves absolutely no purpose, except it just confirms that your that much more of a ******** than your last post!
> 
> You guys are exhausting and a waste of time and space. I guess all forums have to have their class clowns tho.
> Don't you ever get tired of being a ******** to everyone all the time? Man what a life you guys lead! Doh!


Folks....it appears that Uber Jax-Off is coming un-hinged. He is actually using the word "condescending" relative to someone other than himself. I think that (at this point) I will take my leave of this thread and move on to a topic that is somewhat less dis-spiriting.


----------



## Uber Jax

Good, no one will miss you and your diatribe I assure you! 

See there is a method to my madness!


----------



## suewho

Hmmm, what would Freud say I wonder.


----------



## elelegido

Sorry to hear that you're off the road, Uberjax. 

The claim that they cannot take your car for insurance reasons is bullshit; your car would be eligible for Lyft, and Lyft is covered by the same insurer as Uber (James River). Probably not a deliberate attempt to lie to you; more likely the traditional CSR habit of making up whatever random unfactual crap that comes to mind at the time.

It looks like your application should have been denied in August as your car is too old for them. The way I would look at it is that you got six months' worth of income without having to upgrade your car during that time. Uber did **** up in August, but the **** up benefitted you financially 

Of course with Uber, what one hand gives, the other takes away, and the downside to it is that you've been kicked off the system with no warning.

It sucks, but remember to expect **** ups at Uber's end; it's just the way the company functions (or not) and is a part of dealing with them. Just get yourself some newer wheels and start earning again.


----------



## UberCemetery

So whats the plan? Its a new day...


----------



## Lou W

suewho said:


> Anyone read " a confederacy of dunces?"


Starring Uber Jax as Ignatius.


----------



## Uber Jax

elelegido said:


> Sorry to hear that you're off the road, Uberjax.
> 
> The claim that they cannot take your car for insurance reasons is bullshit; your car would be eligible for Lyft, and Lyft is covered by the same insurer as Uber (James River). Probably not a deliberate attempt to lie to you; more likely the traditional CSR habit of making up whatever random unfactual crap that comes to mind at the time.
> 
> It looks like your application should have been denied in August as your car is too old for them. The way I would look at it is that you got six months' worth of income without having to upgrade your car during that time. Uber did **** up in August, but the **** up benefitted you financially
> 
> Of course with Uber, what one hand gives, the other takes away, and the downside to it is that you've been kicked off the system with no warning.
> 
> It sucks, but remember to expect **** ups at Uber's end; it's just the way the company functions (or not) and is a part of dealing with them. Just get yourself some newer wheels and start earning again.


Thanks Elelegido! ... I agree they Phuked up. However, I'm not gunna go buy a new car just for them.
The car I have is excellent, so no reason to. Uber just lost a Great Driver that's all ...


----------



## Uber Jax

UberCemetery said:


> So whats the plan? Its a new day...


Well your right U C, it's a new day and a new week!

Don't worry, I never let the grass grow under my feet! I have things in the works, and others are working out now as well.
I have prepared for this kind of moment from day one!


----------



## Uber Jax

So here is my last weekly summary report from Uber! At least I'm goin out on top!   

*What your riders said *

5.0★

Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.

*Rider Feedback*

You received *30* five-star reviews out of *31* rated trips in the past two weeks.
We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"*super Awesome*"

"*First time user. Great driver!*"

"*I trusted Don with my gf and her son and he got them home safer than all states good hands promise XD. I appreciate Uber app for him*."

"*Great ride!*"

"*the ride was great*"

"*Great attitude and fabulous driver! Thank you!*"

"*outstanding customer service. he got us there in a jiffy!*"

"*was great and on time"*

"*Fast Curtious service*"


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> So here is my last weekly summary report from Uber! At least I'm goin out on top!
> 
> *What your riders said *
> 
> 5.0★
> 
> Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> 
> *Rider Feedback*
> 
> You received *30* five-star reviews out of *31* rated trips in the past two weeks.
> We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> 
> "*super Awesome*"
> 
> "*First time user. Great driver!*"
> 
> "*I trusted Don with my gf and her son and he got them home safer than all states good hands promise XD. I appreciate Uber app for him*."
> 
> "*Great ride!*"
> 
> "*the ride was great*"
> 
> "*Great attitude and fabulous driver! Thank you!*"
> 
> "*outstanding customer service. he got us there in a jiffy!*"
> 
> "*was great and on time"*
> 
> "*Fast Curtious service*"


bye


----------



## uberwatcher

"Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## elelegido

"What...we've got here... is fail...ure to communicate"


----------



## unter ling

elelegido said:


> "What...we've got here... is fail...ure to communicate"


Great movie


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Makes me want to go boil some eggs!


----------



## unter ling

Older Chauffeur said:


> Makes me want to go boil some eggs!


How many do you think you can eat?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Certainly not as many has Paul Newman did! What a superb actor he was!


----------



## UberHayden

Uber Jax said:


> So my questions are now listed below from this debacle! ...
> 
> Why is there so much incompetence running rampant even with the Uber Operations Managers?
> Why are they so eager to approve so many drivers so fast?
> This is a case of short cuts and manipulation on their behalf just to get another driver on the road?
> Now will I be reactivated or not?
> 
> I believe they will have to answer to this with some sort of explanation from their own **** up!


Your a whiny little bish, aint ya?


----------



## UberCemetery

Uber Jax said:


> Well your right U C, it's a new day and a new week!
> 
> Don't worry, I never let the grass grow under my feet! I have things in the works, and others are working out now as well.
> I have prepared for this kind of moment from day one!


You will be fine. I am sure this is not your first rodeo. When people are put out of there comfort zone it usually works out for the better. Seems like you have the attitude to make that happen.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> I agree Lou, Who the hell do they think they are?
> 
> I only let rules apply to me when they are correctly implemented in the first place!
> They can't be interpreted one way and then changed in another way to suit their needs.
> I do my job! Someone needs to do their job and do it right when they have no excuses when it's all right there in front of their faces!
> 
> But that's OK, just go ahead and **** me for YOUR mistakes and ineptness!


You had to have known for a while your car was not up to Uber standard


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> I appreciate your insight and comments here DJ Tim ...
> I have a couple of issues with this tho ...
> The main one being since I was new at the time as well and not knowing how Uber works, it's NOT on me to figure out or research anything for them. They just need to do their jobs. Obviously they didn't do that very well. But then again, I suppose I should have known better because of that 2 week very intensive training program I went thru.
> 
> The other thing is I would never falsify any documentation for anything ever! I never considered it even tho it was mentioned in here. Not my style.
> 
> Also, Uber has all the control on this. It falls squarely on them Not me! That's like saying to a newborn after they stick their finger in a light socket. You should have known better and researched that after the fact. I mean they didn't know any better. Neither did I cuz I was a newbie as well. Now of course Mom (Uber) knew better and should have told baby or been paying much closer attention and maybe that would have never happened in the first place!
> That's my take on it and my analogy ... I respectfully appreciate your view and understand what your saying tho Tim.
> 
> However, for us both to be right and wrong at the same time? ... Have you ever heard of Schrodinger's Cat?
> Maybe in another Universe ... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100


Images #WTF CREEPY


----------



## Goober

This "Don" character, driving an old-ass-cadillac, is obviously old as shit himself.

If things were "so good" (e.g. his other "options") and he loved Uber _so much_, why wouldn't he just go out and buy another car?

Either way, glad to see he's not and I hope he posts less.


----------



## Lee56

Worcester Sauce said:


> "I make Uber work for me"........sounds like they quit on you.


That's funny. Lol


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Do you really think I care if your on my side?
> 
> With your attitude I don't want even near me let alone on my side.
> I guess it sucks to be you on airport runs!


@uber-jax
I'd be more sympathetic , were you not such a arrogant ass clown. My three boys try get me to allow them to bend the rules daily. 
They don't throw temper tantrums like you do. Your a grown ass man bro, take responsibility for not complying with there standards.
They should of never let your ass drive to begin with. THE PEOPLE I HAVE SYMPATHY AND EMPATHY ARE DRIVERS THAT GET THER SHIT IMPOUNDED. DRIVERS that get there cars jacked up in a accident , because of inadequate insurance.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Says you ... Shows what you know and what you DON'T!!
> 
> I'll take Orange Park all day and night long!
> 
> Territory is between the top of your head and your two shoulders!


You'll take nothing jax. Your shit canned bro, oh I mean wait listed lol


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> So here is my last weekly summary report from Uber! At least I'm goin out on top!
> 
> *What your riders said *
> 
> 5.0★
> 
> Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> 
> *Rider Feedback*
> 
> You received *30* five-star reviews out of *31* rated trips in the past two weeks.
> We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> 
> "*super Awesome*"
> 
> "*First time user. Great driver!*"
> 
> "*I trusted Don with my gf and her son and he got them home safer than all states good hands promise XD. I appreciate Uber app for him*."
> 
> "*Great ride!*"
> 
> "*the ride was great*"
> 
> "*Great attitude and fabulous driver! Thank you!*"
> 
> "*outstanding customer service. he got us there in a jiffy!*"
> 
> "*was great and on time"*
> 
> "*Fast Curtious service*"


Your jaws and knees must be worn from all the bjs your giving pax. Ihate dudes like you. How can you be jobless and still arrogant dick.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> @uber-jax
> I'd be more sympathetic , were you not such a arrogant ass clown. My three boys try get me to allow them to bend the rules daily.
> They don't throw temper tantrums like you do. Your a grown ass man bro, take responsibility for not complying with there standards.
> They should of never let your ass drive to begin with. THE PEOPLE I HAVE SYMPATHY AND EMPATHY ARE DRIVERS THAT GET THER SHIT IMPOUNDED. DRIVERS that get there cars jacked up in a accident , because of inadequate insurance.


Well your right about one thing here Lee ... They never should have let me drive in the first place! And that's my point!
If you read this thread, you would know that I told them up front what kind of car I drove and the year! I even sent them pics. You obviously don't get it! I'm not going to re explain it again, just read the entire thread.



Lee56 said:


> I hate dudes like you. How can you be jobless and still arrogant dick.


LOL ... For never ever speaking to you before and this is the first time you have posted in my threads your a funny guy.
Obviously, I pushed your buttons here for some reason. Anyway, sounds like your the Whiny Biotch! LMAO!
If that makes me an arrogant dick then what does this make you? 
Who said I was jobless? 

Just because I post my opinions of what I think you get all bent out of shape! Grow Up and deal with it!
Boy I bet your wife has a full time job on her hands with you! LOL! Don't get me started cuz I'll throw down with you if you wanna make it personal! 

Now with that being said ... I can see just what kind of human being you are and as a forum poster you are as well.
You and Worcester Sauce should get together and go bowling! I know your gunna now come back at me with yet more condescending stupid ass replay's that do this thread and forum any good what so ever. Therefore, I will no longer reply to you as your a waste of time and space. Your opinions and comments mean absolutely zero to me and my life!
Now get off the playground you Bully before you get your ass kicked! Your grounded, now go clean up your room!

Good Day to you Sir!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Well your right about one thing here Lee ... They never should have let me drive in the first place! And that's my point!
> If you read this thread, you would know that I told them up front what kind of car I drove and the year! I even sent them pics. You obviously don't get it! I'm not going to re explain it again, just read the entire thread.
> 
> LOL ... For never ever speaking to you before and this is the first time you have posted in my threads your a funny guy.
> Obviously, I pushed your buttons here for some reason. Anyway, sounds like your the Whiny Biotch! LMAO!
> If that makes me an arrogant dick then what does this make you?
> 
> Just because I post my opinions of what I think you get all bent out of shape! Grow Up and deal with it!
> Boy I bet your wife has a full time job on her hands with you! LOL! Don't get me started cuz I'll throw down with you if you wanna make it personal!
> 
> Now with that being said ... I can see just what kind of human being you are and as a forum poster you are as well.
> You and Worcester Sauce should get together and go bowling! I know your gunna now come back at me with yet more condescending stupid ass replay's that do this thread and forum any good what so ever. Therefore, I will no longer reply to you as your a waste of time and space. Your opinions and comments mean absolutely zero to me and my life!
> Now get off the playground you Bully before you get your ass kicked! Your grounded, now go clean up your room!
> 
> Good Day to you Sir!


Your trying to muster up sympathy were there need be none. Your car is 2002, there is a standard, your car does not meet it dude. 
Secondly your doing more then posting your opinions. Your saying you are above uber standards and should not me wait listed, because you are a uber customer service 5 star ****. 
Standards ,rules, regulations are part of life. I teach my kids too own there mistakes and praise them when they do well.
I'm guessing know one taught you personal responsibility. Is it screwed up what uber did yes, but your self entitlement of being above the standards set in place is annoying. 
There are folks with real problems. 
Your situation is not unique. Your 
Not special, a ass perhaps but not special 
Yours is a quick fix, buy a new car that meets the standards that thousands of uber drivers have had to fallow. Your being cavalier, arrogant. 
My wife has more balls then you do. Her hands are not full with me, seriously who talks about someone's wife are we 12 uber jax you gonna start your mamma wise cracks next. My wife is resilient, gorgeous and , my best friend. She works just hard as I do.


----------



## Goober

Uber Jax said:


> Well your right about one thing here Lee ... They never should have let me drive in the first place! And that's my point!
> If you read this thread, you would know that I told them up front what kind of car I drove and the year! I even sent them pics. You obviously don't get it! I'm not going to re explain it again, just read the entire thread.
> 
> LOL ... For never ever speaking to you before and this is the first time you have posted in my threads your a funny guy.
> Obviously, I pushed your buttons here for some reason. Anyway, sounds like your the Whiny Biotch! LMAO!
> If that makes me an arrogant dick then what does this make you?
> 
> Just because I post my opinions of what I think you get all bent out of shape! Grow Up and deal with it!
> Boy I bet your wife has a full time job on her hands with you! LOL! Don't get me started cuz I'll throw down with you if you wanna make it personal!
> 
> Now with that being said ... I can see just what kind of human being you are and as a forum poster you are as well.
> You and Worcester Sauce should get together and go bowling! I know your gunna now come back at me with yet more condescending stupid ass replay's that do this thread and forum any good what so ever. Therefore, I will no longer reply to you as your a waste of time and space. Your opinions and comments mean absolutely zero to me and my life!
> Now get off the playground you Bully before you get your ass kicked! Your grounded, now go clean up your room!
> 
> Good Day to you Sir!


if you're not going to get a different vehicle....just leave these forums. your posts are too long and often misuse terms like "your" where it should be "you're"...I can barely read it.

A good example is your profile information, where it says "your welcome!"

it's "you're welcome"


----------



## Uber Jax

Oh my Apologies! I forgot YOU'RE the grammar police of this forum!
Like I'm the only one who you have ever caught in here! LMAO! 

By the way, I certainly won't be leaving this forum just cuz you want me to!  

Also, I never even put that into my status in my profile. I don't even know how it got there. Let me see if I can try and change it anyway!

You're Welcome!


----------



## Uber Jax

Oh now I know how that happened!


----------



## Lou W

A holiday poem

Uber Jax,
Got the axe,
Driving pax in Cadillacs.

Uber said,
"Jax, you're dead."
DJ lost his ****ing head.

"It's not fair!!!!"
He cried and sweared,
But no one seemed to really care.

It's time to go,
You ****ing shmoe,
Happy New Year Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Lou W said:


> A holiday poem
> 
> Uber Jax,
> Got the axe,
> Driving pax in Cadillacs.
> 
> Uber said,
> "Jax, you're dead."
> DJ lost his ****ing head.
> 
> "It's not fair!!!!"
> He cried and sweared,
> But no one seemed to really care.
> 
> It's time to go,
> You ****ing shmoe,
> Happy New Year Ho Ho Ho!


With talent like that, why are you driving?


----------



## Lee56

Lou W said:


> A holiday poem
> 
> Uber Jax,
> Got the axe,
> Driving pax in Cadillacs.
> 
> Uber said,
> "Jax, you're dead."
> DJ lost his ****ing head.
> 
> "It's not fair!!!!"
> He cried and sweared,
> But no one seemed to really care.
> 
> It's time to go,
> You ****ing shmoe,
> Happy New Year Ho Ho Ho!


That's awsome you're a genius. Lol


----------



## Uber Jax

Lou W said:


> A holiday poem
> 
> Uber Jax,
> Got the axe,
> Driving pax in Cadillacs.
> 
> Uber said,
> "Jax, you're dead."
> DJ lost his ****ing head.
> 
> "It's not fair!!!!"
> He cried and sweared,
> But no one seemed to really care.
> 
> It's time to go,
> You ****ing shmoe,
> Happy New Year Ho Ho Ho!


Actually, I never thought I would like any post of yours Lou! 

However, I had to with this cuz at least I know you're thinkin about me! 
I happy to see you have taken time out of your day to write a poem in my honor!
It's good to know I'm in your mind every waking hour of your day.
I see my work here is complete!

Happy New Year!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> Actually, I never thought I would like any post of yours Lou!
> 
> However, I had to with this cuz at least I know you're thinkin about me!
> I happy to see you have taken time out of your day to write a poem in my honor!
> It's good to know I'm on your mind every waking hour of your day.
> I see my work here is complete!
> 
> Happy New Year!


I'm jealous. I haven't had a guy write me a poem since high school!


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm jealous. I haven't had a guy write me a poem since high school!


Maybe you need to learn how to piss em off just the right way! 

I'll be happy to give you a crash course!


----------



## Suberman

Just get a new car. Its a 2002. Did you expect for them to instantly accept this? Its an antique and doesnt meet the Uber standards. Furthermore its a GM and they suck. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Lou W

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm jealous. I haven't had a guy write me a poem since high school!


My god, you're right. Jax has me so bent out of shape that I've become a gay man.


----------



## DjTim

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm jealous. I haven't had a guy write me a poem since high school!


The only poems I read now are in the bathroom stalls at gas stations or fast food restaurants


----------



## Uber Jax

Suberman said:


> Just get a new car. Its a 2002. Did you expect for them to instantly accept this? Its an antique and doesnt meet the Uber standards. Furthermore its a GM and they suck. Time to upgrade.


Oh Sub, you're so lost! Read the dam thread!
*
They did instantly accept it for 5 months when I started in August! *

I love how some of you say to just go buy a new car! Why? What I have now works perfectly fine!

Why go put out more money and debt for the car, tags, taxes, insurance and whatever else to drive for Uber?
Makes no sense. How long would it take to recoup that money??

I also like how there are those who say it doesn't meet Uber Standards!
Since when did Uber have STANDARDS! 

I will probably sign up with lyft, they WILL accept my car!


----------



## haohmaru

Uber Jax said:


> I will probably sign up with lyft, they WILL accept my car!


Prepare to be bored for long periods of time.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lou W said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit I'm Uber Jax not some low rated 4.9 driver don't they know I'm special waive the rules for MEEEE WHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3097
> 
> Travis, if you change your mind, call me maybe.
> Best Regards,
> Uber Jax


love it


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lee56 said:


> Your jaws and knees must be worn from all the bjs your giving pax. Ihate dudes like you. How can you be jobless and still arrogant dick.





Lou W said:


> A holiday poem
> 
> Uber Jax,
> Got the axe,
> Driving pax in Cadillacs.
> 
> Uber said,
> "Jax, you're dead."
> DJ lost his ****ing head.
> 
> "It's not fair!!!!"
> He cried and sweared,
> But no one seemed to really care.
> 
> It's time to go,
> You ****ing shmoe,
> Happy New Year Ho Ho Ho!


I am still laughing .....


----------



## Goober

Uber Jax said:


> Oh Sub, you're so lost! Read the dam thread!
> *
> They did instantly accept it for 5 months when I started in August! *
> 
> I love how some of you say to just go buy a new car! Why? What I have now works perfectly fine!
> 
> Why go put out more money and debt for the car, tags, taxes, insurance and whatever else to drive for Uber?
> Makes no sense. How long would it take to recoup that money??
> 
> I also like how there are those who say it doesn't meet Uber Standards!
> Since when did Uber have STANDARDS!
> 
> I will probably sign up with lyft, they WILL accept my car!


GL


----------



## mp775

Roogy said:


> My brother has a 98 Sentra with no functioning radio, all scratched up, and smells like shit. He thinks he should be allowed to drive it for Uber. If he sees another old car Ubering on the road, then he could say "why can't I?" Then Uber has to get way too involved dealing with exceptions.


Because a Cadillac Seville is the same as a Nissan Sentra that's four years older? The sad thing is that he'd have no problem driving a smelly, beat to hell 2005 or 2010 Sentra on the Uber platform.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

mp775 said:


> Because a Cadillac Seville is the same as a Nissan Sentra that's four years older? The sad thing is that he'd have no problem driving a smelly, beat to hell 2005 or 2010 Sentra on the Uber platform.


Right! The only problem would be rider complaints, which @Uber Jax apparently didn't have.


----------



## mp775

Lou W said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!!!!! I'm a 5 star driver how could they do this to my customers don't they know they can't get along without me so what if my car is a 13 year old piece of shit


Says the guy driving an 11 year old piece of shit...


----------



## Lou W

DjTim said:


> The only poems I read now are in the bathroom stalls at gas stations or fast food restaurants





mp775 said:


> Says the guy driving an 11 year old piece of shit...


I take acception to that. I bought the car new in 2003, so it's a 12 year old piece of shit.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Elelegido! ... I agree they Phuked up. However, I'm not gunna go buy a new car just for them.
> The car I have is excellent, so no reason to. Uber just lost a Great Driver that's all ...


Great driver really? Do you know what humility is? You remind me of this sissy little ***


----------



## DriverJ

UberJax, don't let the 2002 Caddy door hit you in the ass on your way out!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax said:


> Your, losing the Best Driver Uber has due to Management Ineptness!


Let's deconstruct this sentence UberJax. 'Your' should be 'You're.'

And...YOU'RE obviously a delusional psycho, so I don't believe that there's anyway way you could be "the BEST Driver Uber has..." Excuse me, HAD!


----------



## suewho

Unconfirmed sightings of a 2002 cadillac heading towards san Francisco, driver wearing ridiculous glasses... muttering incoherently....something about travis


----------



## Nooa

Sorry, Only 30 five-star reviews out of 31 rated trips in the past two weeks.

That will not leave you a 5* rating. At end of week.


----------



## Roogy

Uber Jax said:


> So here is my last weekly summary report from Uber! At least I'm goin out on top!
> 
> *What your riders said *
> 
> 5.0★
> 
> Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.


That and $8 will buy you a combo at your local fast food eatery. Bon apetit!


----------



## Nooa

What your riders said 

2.5★

Driver rating Nice work, who really gives a shit anyways 
At the end of the day how much money did you make.. None.


----------



## unter ling

suewho said:


> Unconfirmed sightings of a 2002 cadillac heading towards san Francisco, driver wearing ridiculous glasses... muttering incoherently....something about travis


What are the chances he has gone Doyle on us? Crazy man with handgun and stolen tip jar.


----------



## DriverJ

Uber Jax, in all seriousness, I am sorry you got deactivated. I can tell you gave it your best, and you deserve to be able to drive. Come get my car and gimme half of what you gross, and you'll be on the road.


----------



## DriverJ

Nooa said:


> What your riders said
> 
> 2.5★
> 
> Driver rating Nice work, who really gives a shit anyways
> At the end of the day how much money did you make.. None.


There you go. Show me the money. The rest is just so much bullshit. Passenger ratings that mean absolutely nothing, and driver ratings that may, 'sometimes' mean something. This whole rideshare thing could have worked. Instead, it became Uberfied.


----------



## DriverJ

unter ling said:


> What are the chances he has gone Doyle on us? Crazy man with handgun and stolen tip jar.


Rumor has it they're starting their own rideshare company. Dumb and Dumber Taxi Guys.


----------



## mp775

Nooa said:


> Sorry, Only 30 five-star reviews out of 31 rated trips in the past two weeks.
> 
> That will not leave you a 5* rating. At end of week.


It will if the sub-5 star trip was in the previous week.


----------



## josolo

Worcester Sauce said:


> You have a serious credibility deficit....


Seems to me to be a top notch narcissist.
Everything is about him.
He is superior to everybody else.
The only people he agrees with are folks that agree with or support him, everybody else is stupid and wrong.
He is blameless.
I could go on and on.


----------



## haohmaru

If it were half as lucrative as he leads you to believe he would've been RUNNING to the local used car dealer to buy something 2005 or newer.

If it smells like bullshit...


----------



## SgtMurphy




----------



## Worcester Sauce

josolo said:


> Seems to me to be a top notch narcissist.
> Everything is about him.
> He is superior to everybody else.
> The only people he agrees with are folks that agree with or support him, everybody else is stupid and wrong.
> He is blameless.
> I could go on and on.


have to say it....Uber Jax-Off is an Uber Jack Ass of the highest order.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

haohmaru said:


> If it were half as lucrative as he leads you to believe he would've been RUNNING to the local used car dealer to buy something 2005 or newer.
> 
> If it smells like bullshit...


yes... the bullshit warning light is flashing red


----------



## SgtMurphy

Worcester Sauce said:


> I am still laughing .....


Oh gawd hahahahahaha


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Oh Sub, you're so lost! Read the dam thread!
> *
> They did instantly accept it for 5 months when I started in August! *
> 
> I love how some of you say to just go buy a new car! Why? What I have now works perfectly fine!
> 
> Why go put out more money and debt for the car, tags, taxes, insurance and whatever else to drive for Uber?
> Makes no sense. How long would it take to recoup that money??
> 
> I also like how there are those who say it doesn't meet Uber Standards!
> Since when did Uber have STANDARDS!
> 
> I will probably sign up with lyft, they WILL accept my car!


Why are all your posts so dam gay?


----------



## suewho

Now guys dont be " bullies" leave poor uberjax alone. Just because we have had to put up with his unsufferable nonsense since god knows when, doesnt mean we can be mean to him now.....does it?........snigger....


----------

